# Official NXT TakeOver: New Orleans Discussion Thread



## TD Stinger

:mark :mark :mark

Hm, excuse me, let me compose myself......

:mark :mark :mark

Oh fuck it, I can't wait for this!

Gargano and Ciampa in an Unsanctioned match after 10 months of waiting? The "Undefeated" Black vs. Almas along with Vega? A ladder match featuring guys like Ricochet, Dream, and Cole? Hell, even the Bazler vs. Ember match was good the first time around, and now we get a 2nd one. So.....

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Jman55

man I'm excited for this even the worst looking match on the card, Shayna vs Ember, has the potential to at least be solid given how their last match was 

This is going to be a fantastic show :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Boots To Chests

Why does Dream look like the "Pope" D'Angelo Dinero there?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Card looks absolutely incredible. Black/Almas, Gargano/Ciampa and the ladder match have the potential to be incredible, and the tag title match will likely be very good too. Ember v Shayna will probably deliver something quite nice too. Can't wait for this.


----------



## MC

Good looking card. Pulling for an Almas win in the match event. Personally, I don't think anyone should beat Almas for the title expect Johnny Gargano. That seems like the direction they are going. Black is good but he needs some tuning before getting the NXT Title. 


Ember Moon has had a really awful reign as champion and I don't see it getting better, hope Baszler takes the belt off her so she can feud with the people we want Baszler to feud with. 


The latter match looks good. Ricochet will be bumping around, Kain and Lars will be destructive, Cole will be meh, Dream is interesting in this match and want to see how EC3 does. 


I expect Kyle O'Reilly to be great in the tag team match. 

JOHNNY GARAGNO VS TOMMASO CIAMPA!!! :sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole to pull a HBK-esque performance with him doing double duty

:brock


----------



## Mordecay

There are 4 matches with the potential to be great and the womens match, so it should be an amazing show.


----------



## terrydude

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole to pull a HBK-esque performance with him doing double duty
> 
> :brock


Also is Dunn defending his UK title?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

terrydude said:


> Also is Dunn defending his UK title?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nah, unless they do some pre-show sh*t. Which is highly doubtful.


----------



## 751161

Absolutely fantastic Card. I'm interested in every match from top to bottom. NXT is crammed full of talent and potental right now, which is evident by these amazing cards they keep pumping out at every TakeOver.

Almas/Black should be a very good Title match. Almas just had a excellent match with Gargano, and whilst this won't be as good, I can still see it being pretty damn great.

Gargano/Ciampa is my most hyped match of the whole weekend. Excellent storyline and the heat there feels real. I can't wait to see Gargano gets his hands on him. :mark: This could quite easily be MOTY or a very close contender, it has everything going for it.

That Ladder Match for the new NXT Championship looks absoutely incredible. Dream/EC3/Ricochet/Cole? :mark: There's going to be some incredible spots, Richochet is one to watch for.

We'll probably get a decent match out of the Dusty Classic Tag and I expect Shayna/Ember to be pretty decent, but not for everyone.

Overall a really strong and impressive card here.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nah, unless they do some pre-show sh*t. Which is highly doubtful.


Then hopefully Iconic in that pre-show sh*t, they are always over in the pre-shows lol. Besides, it may be their last "Takeover".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> Absolutely fantastic Card. I'm interested in every match from top to bottom. NXT is crammed full of talent and potental right now, which is evident by these amazing cards they keep pumping out at every TakeOver.
> 
> Almas/Black should be a very good Title match. Almas just had a excellent match with Gargano, and whilst this won't be as good, I can still see it being pretty damn great.
> 
> Gargano/Ciampa is my most hyped match of the whole weekend. Excellent storyline and the heat there feels real. I can't wait to see Gargano gets his hands on him. :mark: This could quite easily be MOTY or a very close contender, it has everything going for it.
> 
> That Ladder Match for the new NXT Championship looks absoutely incredible. Dream/EC3/Ricochet/Cole? :mark: There's going to be some incredible spots, Richochet is one to watch for.
> 
> We'll probably get a decent match out of the Dusty Classic Tag and I expect Shayna/Ember to be pretty decent, but not for everyone.
> 
> Overall a really strong and impressive card here.


Well said.

The two matches I'm looking forward to most are Gargano/Ciampa and the ladder match. EC3 and Ricochet making their NXT in-ring debuts. :mark: Can't wait.


----------



## 751161

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Well said.
> 
> The two matches I'm looking forward to most are Gargano/Ciampa and the ladder match. EC3 and Ricochet making their NXT in-ring debuts. :mark: Can't wait.


I expect this to out-do WrestleMania. There's just too many good matches here for it to fail. Like I just can't see Gargano/Ciampa being anything but incredible, and you'd have to blindfold the guys in that Ladder Match for it to not be good. Almas is on another level these days compared to when he last faced Black at a PPV, and I'd be surprised to see this match not be anything but great.

You just know NXT always shows up, I don't really have those booking worries like I do with the main roster shows.

Although I really hope WrestleMania gives it a run for it's money for once, having two shows that deliver would be nice. Both shows have the card, but I'm inclined to believe NXT will be booked better as it usually is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> I expect this to out-do WrestleMania. There's just too many good matches here for it to fail. Like I just can't see Gargano/Ciampa being anything but incredible, and you'd have to blindfold the guys in that Ladder Match for it to not be good. Almas is on another level these days compared to when he last faced Black at a PPV, and I'd be surprised to see this match not be anything but great.
> 
> You just know NXT always shows up, I don't really have those booking worries like I do with the main roster shows.
> 
> Although I really hope WrestleMania gives it a run for it's money for once, having two shows that deliver would be nice. Both shows have the card, but I'm inclined to believe NXT will be booked better as it usually is.


Same here.

Also, the Takeover's just seem to have a different kind of energy than the main roster shows, even WM. Sure, the fans at Takeover's are incredible even with like 25%-50% of the crowds of main-roster PPVs. But it's also the energy from the wrestlers on Takeover's. They seem like they're having fun out there and aren't under anywhere near as many restrictions. It's just alot more of a fun show and feels more fan-friendly. We'll see how WM goes, but it's pretty much a guarantee that Takeover goes off the air with a much more accepted finish than WM does. And considering we're talking the finish of each show before it goes off air, that counts for about 50% of the show as far as the positive energy of each show goes..


----------



## Mango13

This show minus the Women's match should be amazing.


----------



## BehindYou

I feel like the ladder match is going to be absolutely crazy fun. I'd love for Dream to win this but see it going to one of the 2 new guys.

Really hope that Fish can compete because I do love him and O'Reilly together (as someone who saw near nothing in them in their solo debuts vs Black). I think they should retain but that kind of leaves the Dunne/Roddy story nowhere.

I'm not really bothered by the women's match. Moon has held the belt long enough, I'd prefer to see face chasing Bayzler. 

The title match will be well worked for sure but I think it will be overshadowed by the unsanctioned match. I'd like to see Cien continue his vicious streak and really up the heel tactics, bring back the lowblow! I actually would like Almas to retain, I just don't think Black needs it.

I feel like the unsanctioned match is going to be an instant classic, I'm expecting an attitude like hardcore epic to top off the best WWE feud going. They'd be really brave to have Ciampa win here but just imagining the heat is driving me crazy and I kind of want it....


I wonder if McIntyre will return or if he's main roster bound as soon as he's recovered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is really going to be a good show. Way more hyped for this than Mania.


----------



## mrdiamond77

I am really looking forward to this. This looks a great card.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Womans match is meh and I'm so sick of AOP being in every tag team championship match.


----------



## Mango13

HBKRollins said:


> Womans match is meh and I'm so sick of AOP being in every tag team championship match.



I feel the same way, there really is nothing left for them to do in NXT. Was rooting for the Street Profits to pick up the victory this week


----------



## Mr. I

Hell of a card here. Ciampa/Gargano will almost certainly be MOTN but it's got stiff competition.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Mango13 said:


> I feel the same way, there really is nothing left for them to do in NXT. Was rooting for the Street Profits to pick up the victory this week


Same  I also just find AOP boring honestly, they don't do much for me.


----------



## MC

Really looking forward to Baszler vs Moon. Hopefully they can do some extra then their last match and it turns out to be a great match. Baszler is great and Moon is good too, I expect some good things.


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> Really looking forward to Baszler vs Moon. Hopefully they can do some extra then their last match and it turns out to be a great match. Baszler is great and Moon is good too, I expect some good things.


I'm hoping this match surprises me. Ember's reign has been underwhelming to me, honestly. I think she's a good performer, but it just hasn't clicked overall. I can't quite put my finger on it. I'm expecting to be slow, but I enjoyed their TV match a bit ago, so here's hoping it's good.

Probably won't be a match for everyone I'm guessing, due to Bazzler's style.


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm hoping this match surprises me. Ember's reign has been underwhelming to me, honestly. I think she's a good performer, but it just hasn't clicked overall. I can't quite put my finger on it. I'm expecting to be slow, but I enjoyed their TV match a bit ago, so here's hoping it's good.
> 
> Probably won't be a match for everyone I'm guessing, due to Bazzler's style.


It's been really lackluster and it does need to end. Baszler's style isn't for everyone and it requires a lot of attention.


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm hoping this match surprises me. Ember's reign has been underwhelming to me, honestly. I think she's a good performer, but it just hasn't clicked overall. I can't quite put my finger on it. I'm expecting to be slow, but I enjoyed their TV match a bit ago, so here's hoping it's good.
> 
> Probably won't be a match for everyone I'm guessing, due to Bazzler's style.



Ember comes off underwhelming imo because she never beat Asuka so she comes off as nothing but a transitional champion. Couldn't beat the real champion and only gained the belt once she was called up. Not only that but she has like zero character development, seriously I still don't understand what her character is supposed to be?

As far as Baszler goes shes getting the super push way to soon imo, not really ready for that after how long we dealt with Asuka for.

All in all this is one of the worst periods for the NXT Women's divison imo. I have legit 0 interest in it.


----------



## 751161

Mango13 said:


> Ember comes off underwhelming imo because she never beat Asuka so she comes off as nothing but a transitional champion. Couldn't beat the real champion and only gained the belt once she was called up. Not only that but she has like zero character development, seriously I still don't understand what her character is supposed to be?
> 
> As far as Baszler goes shes getting the super push way to soon imo, not really ready for that after how long we dealt with Asuka for.
> 
> All in all this is one of the worst periods for the NXT Women's divison imo. I have legit 0 interest in it.


Yeah, I agree. Ember's lack of character really hurts her. You can be the best ring worker in the world, but if you don't really have anything about you, you're going to struggle. I think she could benefit from her character being a bit more fleshed out.

I'm not huge on Bazzler, but I just wouldn't mind something fresh right now. Does seem very sudden though, I agree.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Ember comes off underwhelming imo because she never beat Asuka so she comes off as nothing but a transitional champion. Couldn't beat the real champion and only gained the belt once she was called up. Not only that but she has like zero character development, seriously I still don't understand what her character is supposed to be?
> 
> As far as Baszler goes shes getting the super push way to soon imo, not really ready for that after how long we dealt with Asuka for.
> 
> *All in all this is one of the worst periods for the NXT Women's divison imo. I have legit 0 interest in it.*


Between Iconic being out since after War Games, other popular girls (Nikki, Kairi) being pushed aside because of Shayna and Ember's lack of personality it really has been an underwhelming period, I thought after Asuka left more girls would have a chance to break through and there were glimpses of that on the road to War Games, but once that ended Shayna's super push took Asuka's spot and we are back to the same old thing.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Another Takeover! 

The card looks great as ususal. The Ladder match should be insane as fuck and I'm expecting Either Ricochet or EC3 to win the belt. 

Gargano and Ciampa will probably be one of the best matches WWE will put on this year. I think Gargano is gonna win this when it's all said and done. And then after that I see him getting called up to the MR or being put in the NA Title Scene. 

Ember vs Shayna..Gotta admit this is the one match I don't have high hopes for. I want Ember will retain but at the same time I do see them having Shayna going over and then build up a babyface to go after her(Probably Either Kairi or Dakota).

AOP is probably gonna win The Tourney and I honestly see them losing to UE and them getting called up afterwards which would be the right call as they've done about all that can do in NXT.

Almas vs Black will be a good match. Part of me feels like Black will go over because of the streak he has but I can see Almas retaining because it will add to his credibility as champion to beat Alister and break that streak. 

But all in all this should be a VERY good show and I do think that this will be better than that last takeover which wasn't bad but wasn't as good as the other takeovers. Can't wait.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What are the odds Adam Cole gets pulled from one of the matches, the night of?


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What are the odds Adam Cole gets pulled from one of the matches, the night of?


I can see them doing an angle where it seems like Cole is about to wrestle but he introduces a new member of Undisputed, maybe Dijak? to replace him in the tag match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I can see them doing an angle where it seems like Cole is about to wrestle but he introduces a new member of Undisputed, maybe Dijak? to replace him in the tag match.


Yeah I was thinking either something like that or Cole's too beat up from one of the matches to compete in the other.


----------



## Frost99

Basically it's the ONLY show that matters that weekend, to me at least. Once again #Takeover > #REIGNS-A-MANIA IV


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah I was thinking either something like that or Cole's too beat up from one of the matches to compete in the other.


I don't think they will use the "too beat up to compete" excuse, unless they want to turn Cole face (I mean, he gets cheered either way, so not much difference). In fact, I think the tag match will open the show and that's when they announce the new Undisputed member.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Def. way more hyped for this than Mania. :mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I don't think they will use the "too beat up to compete" excuse, unless they want to turn Cole face (I mean, he gets cheered either way, so not much difference). In fact, I think the tag match will open the show and that's when they announce the new Undisputed member.


If that does happen, I think it guarantees Cole winning the NA Championship.


----------



## Jman55

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If that does happen, I think it guarantees Cole winning the NA Championship.


I don't know if they'd give Cole that title mostly cause he's the one I expected to end up beating Aleister for the main title and I don't know if NXT would give him a different title in the mean time (not discounting the possibility but definitely willing to debate it)

For your earlier question definitely think a new member of the undisputed era is getting introduced after Adam teases pulling double duty. Either that or Fish ends up cleared but I don't know the severity of the injury everyone keeps bringing up :shrug


----------



## Mango13

THE MAN said:


> Def. way more hyped for this than Mania. :mark


Mania's card is shaping up to be one of the best in recent memories and while i'm pretty excited for it i'm even more excited for Takeover. You just can't go wrong with Takeover shows they always deliver.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mango13 said:


> Mania's card is shaping up to be one of the best in recent memories and while i'm pretty excited for it i'm even more excited for Takeover. You just can't go wrong with Takeover shows they always deliver.


Honestly, if Bryan weren't on the card, I wouldn't be watching Mania at all. The card does have the potential to be good though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jman55 said:


> I don't know if they'd give Cole that title mostly cause he's the one I expected to end up beating Aleister for the main title and I don't know if NXT would give him a different title in the mean time (not discounting the possibility but definitely willing to debate it)
> 
> For your earlier question definitely think a new member of the undisputed era is getting introduced after Adam teases pulling double duty. Either that or Fish ends up cleared but I don't know the severity of the injury everyone keeps bringing up :shrug


If a new member is brought in and Cole loses the NA Championship match I think that's a pretty bad look. I feel if they bring in a new member he would have to win the NA Championship, if they don't then Cole can just win the Dusty Classic.


----------



## Jman55

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If a new member is brought in and Cole loses the NA Championship match I think that's a pretty bad look. I feel if they bring in a new member he would have to win the NA Championship, if they don't then Cole can just win the Dusty Classic.


I can see where you're coming from with that one for sure. I'm expecting the Undisputed Era to introduce their new member which would basically guarantee after that they'd have to keep the tag titles (cause that is a real bad look if they don't)

In terms of losing the ladder match I don't think he'd look that bad at all due to what the match actually is. If it were a singles match against one of these people I'd be much more inclined to agree. I have EC3 down as my expected winner to be honest and Adam Cole gets a feud after this to start his build towards Black. If I'm wrong and you're right though I wont complain as Adam will still have some form of gold around his waist


----------



## 751161

Mango13 said:


> Mania's card is shaping up to be one of the best in recent memories and while i'm pretty excited for it i'm even more excited for Takeover. You just can't go wrong with Takeover shows they always deliver.


The cards at the Takeover events just feel more refined. You know that every match is going to get the time it needs. At WrestleMania, I'm not so sure. I'm worried about some of the matches because they are trying to cram _so_ much in.


----------



## Alexander_G

I know some feel that Ember has been a lackluster NXT Women's champion but I strongly feel that if Baszler wins the belt she is going to be even worse, and it isn't going to be a good look in the eyes of those who have already noted their grievances about her. She's pretty dull personality-wise and her with the belt at a lenghy amount of time could put the division in a coma.

I think that this could finally be the night Almas suffers defeat and the NXT title is switched. Nobody in that locker room has stood out more as a straight down the line, silent assassin in the ring who could beat anybody at any time, than Aleister Black. If he should win though I am hoping he and Almas continue a program throughout the spring, as Black will need someone to truly shine with.

I throw in my hat for Adam Cole winning the new NA title. He's bound to win a belt at some point and if this should be the one, then I got him for it.


----------



## Mango13

Alexander_G said:


> I know some feel that Ember has been a lackluster NXT Women's champion but I strongly feel that if Baszler wins the belt she is going to be even worse, and it isn't going to be a good look in the eyes of those who have already noted their grievances about her. She's pretty dull personality-wise and her with the belt at a lenghy amount of time could put the division in a coma.


To be fair the division has been in a Coma for quite sometime, however Ember and Baszler are only making things that much worse. The title should of gone to Nikki or Peyton at War Games at least that would of been something different.


----------



## Alexander_G

Mango13 said:


> To be fair the division has been in a Coma for quite sometime, however Ember and Baszler are only making things that much worse. The title should of gone to Nikki or Peyton at War Games at least that would of been something different.


Very true, yes. Nikki Cross has for sure been booked strange. The patterns have been she gets a very good head of steam, gets over with fans, and gets placed in matches surrounding the title but never comes close to winning it. She is then pushed way down back to facing jobbers again.

Peyton could have, but I think the Duo is belived they are going to get drafted to main at some point soon and so it would be not enough time to design a good enough program to run her as champ against the others.

Shayna really set a train off the rails a bit, because she came in and instantly they booked her as a roster killer. That would be fine if she was a bit more gravitating to watch. But her drawbacks are obvious & clear and they take away from her more than they add. 

I don't think at all she's going to pass the test of time and marketability, whatever the company figured she could be decent at.


----------



## Dibil13

This is going to be a great show:mark:



Alexander_G said:


> I know some feel that Ember has been a lackluster NXT Women's champion but I strongly feel that if Baszler wins the belt she is going to be even worse, and it isn't going to be a good look in the eyes of those who have already noted their grievances about her. She's pretty dull personality-wise and her with the belt at a lenghy amount of time could put the division in a coma.


Despite some people's fears, I don't think Baszler will have a lengthy run. Got a feeling we're going to see several shortish (by this title's standards) reigns to act as a change of pace after Asuka. I bet Ember gets called up after WM without a rematch, so Shayna faces someone like Dakota Kai in Chicago then drops to Kairi in Brooklyn. Maybe the November Takeover at the latest.


----------



## Alexander_G

Dibil13 said:


> This is going to be a great show:mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some people's fears, I don't think Baszler will have a lengthy run. Got a feeling we're going to see several shortish (by this title's standards) reigns to act as a change of pace after Asuka. I bet Ember gets called up after WM without a rematch, so Shayna faces someone like Dakota Kai in Chicago then drops to Kairi in Brooklyn. Maybe the November Takeover at the latest.


I was hypothesizing that they may just return a Baszler feud with Kairi again first before anything. Kairi is still very over, despite the time off from injury she nursed, and the two's history from the MYC is still somewhat fresh. Also it would be easy to build a payback program on the fact that Shayna choked her out in December.

They haven't done a very good job in building credible Faces for the division. Some are over, but they needed time to show their cred in the ring with good matches. Certainly ones better than just the average jobber squash. 

May be an unpopular idea but if it were me I would add another womens match at Takeover so at least a couple more of them could have a Takeover-caliber performance to showcase themselves. Dakota vs Bianca would sound fitting.


----------



## Heel To Face

This whole company trying to get the mma fan to like wrestling is pathetic. They need to stop trying to book these women like they do the men. It is not working and it is just boring to be honest. I will say it again, why watch the WNBA when you can watch the NBA


----------



## MC

Heel To Face said:


> This whole company trying to get the mma fan to like wrestling is pathetic*. They need to stop trying to book these women like they do the men. It is not working and it is just boring to be honest.* I will say it again, why watch the WNBA when you can watch the NBA


What does this even mean? :lmao


----------



## Erik.

I'm literally at that stage with NXT where I watch sweet fuck all until the Takeover's.

Looking at the card, I'm pleasantly surprised.

- Ciampa/Gargano should be a great match. I liked what they did between them at the last Takeover. Gargano is over and Ciampa comes across as a great heel, so looking forward to that.

- I like everything Velveteen Dream and Lars Sullivan do and there is more than enough talent in that ladder match to absolutely kill it. Really could be the match of the night.

- Don't really care the women or the tag title match.

- Main event also sounds very good. Almas is one of my favourites and Alaistair Black is portrayed as such a star that the match itself will be made by the crowd and the story telling that will be portrayed throughout.


----------



## Jbardo

3 matches that should be great in Gargano v Champa, The ladder match and Alma’s v Black and I’m sure the others will be decent enough.

Can’t wait for this show and I’ll be doing what I always do and staying up to watch It live(uk time)


----------



## Reil

The only match I am not really invested in is Shayna vs Ember. But that's mostly because the outcome is very obvious. And on the off chance that Shayna does lose, she needs to be moved out of the title picture. Another 3-4 months of Shayna/Ember will piss me off.


----------



## Jersey

The ladder match looks like it'll be a fun match but overall I'm looking forward to seeing takeover.


----------



## BehindYou

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I'm literally at that stage with NXT where I watch sweet fuck all until the Takeover's.
> 
> Looking at the card, I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> - Ciampa/Gargano should be a great match. I liked what they did between them at the last Takeover. Gargano is over and Ciampa comes across as a great heel, so looking forward to that.
> 
> - I like everything Velveteen Dream and Lars Sullivan do and there is more than enough talent in that ladder match to absolutely kill it. Really could be the match of the night.
> 
> - Don't really care the women or the tag title match.
> 
> - Main event also sounds very good. Almas is one of my favourites and Alaistair Black is portrayed as such a star that the match itself will be made by the crowd and the story telling that will be portrayed throughout.


If you find the time, this week's NXT had a lot of segments which set up Takeover really well. Very good jumping on point to just add a little something to the matches


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hope the crowd isn't burnt out by the time the main event happens, with this card it's a definite possibility.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hope the crowd isn't burnt out by the time the main event happens, with this card it's a definite possibility.


Nah, I don't think so. NXT makes sure it doesn't happen by only having 5 matches usually per show. There's just enough, but not too much, action for fans to be invested in and not burnt out on.

Plus I think the main event will be the Unsanctioned match as opposed to Black vs. Almas, and now way will they be burnt out for that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Nah, I don't think so. NXT makes sure it doesn't happen by only having 5 matches usually per show. There's just enough, but not too much, action for fans to be invested in and not burnt out on.
> 
> Plus I think the main event will be the Unsanctioned match as opposed to Black vs. Almas, and now way will they be burnt out for that.


You think so? I was expecting the NXT title match to main event, never considered Gargano/Ciampa main eventing, that would be great though. Honestly, at least 3 of the matches on this show COULD main event it.


----------



## 751161

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You think so? I was expecting the NXT title match to main event, never considered Gargano/Ciampa main eventing, that would be great though. Honestly, at least 3 of the matches on this show COULD main event it.


This is one time I'd be fine with a match actually main eventing over the Championship. Gargano's NXT career is on the line, and it's had a year's worth of build. As much as I'm looking forward to Black/Almas. This has more build and stakes behind it for me.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You think so? I was expecting the NXT title match to main event, never considered Gargano/Ciampa main eventing, that would be great though. Honestly, at least 3 of the matches on this show COULD main event it.


Gargano/Ciampa has the most heat going for it. Is the most personal rivalry on this show. Is the biggest talking point of the show. Plus, Gargano and Ciampa did main event over the NXT Title last year when they fought AOP in that ladder match.

I'd be surprised if this match doesn't close.


----------



## Erik.

BehindYou said:


> If you find the time, this week's NXT had a lot of segments which set up Takeover really well. Very good jumping on point to just add a little something to the matches


Thanks for the heads up. I'll give it a watch!


----------



## 751161

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll give it a watch!


NXT is generally worth your time. Usually some good TV matches and segments, and it'll only take an hour of your time up. It's very nice watching. Especially compared to the dredges that are RAW/SD to get through.


----------



## Jedah

It's really debatable as to whether the ladder match or unsanctioned match will be match of the weekend. As good as the Mania card is, I don't think any match will stack up to those two due to the restrictions. Maybe the SD tag title match if it's a TLC match.

Black vs. Almas should be excellent also. I really like how this is a full-circle meeting a year after their first one with Almas being a very different man than he was back then.

Pete Dunne coming back to action at a TakeOver should make the tag title match one to remember also.

The only underwhelming match is the women's title match.


----------



## Shepard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981245222649675776
nice looking belt


----------



## MC

Belt looks great :bjpenn


----------



## Pizzamorg

Controversial opinion perhaps (?) but while I'm sure this card will deliver fantastic wrestling end to end, emotionally I'm pretty "meh" about this card. 

Black was perfect as a brooding badass who would walk in, kick your head off and leave. I get that you can't do that forever but seeing that atrocious character "evolution" he had during that contract signing doesn't fill me with much confidence or excitement at the prospect of him potentially winning the title. Although, like I said, I am sure he and Almas will blow the roof off in the ring. 

I don't care about the Women's Title match but honestly I have never really cared about the NXT Women's Division... sorry. 

The whole Gargano/Ciampa feud really fell apart in the last few weeks, I have no idea why they did the angle with Gargano getting fired but then coming back to do an Unsanctioned Match where the stakes are that if he loses he is... still fired. Again, if the match is even half as good as their CW Classic match, it will be a masterpiece, but after building the hottest feud in recent memory, conquering the adversity of Ciampa's injury and the shifting NXT landscape out of their control, I can't believe how much they fucked this at the final hurdle. 

Again, it is unfortunate for Fish, but I don't know how I feel about Cole pulling double duty. It will be good for his character because he is portrayed like a little bitch on NXT but it is exactly for that reason that I just can't buy into the idea that this chickenshit is both going to help defend the NXT Tag Titles and go for a historic title win in a ladder match on the same night. 

I have read some fan theories about some long game twist where Roddy turns out to be a member of Undisputed all along and if Roddy betrays Dunne before the match properly gets going, that protects Cole going into the ladder match as he won't really need to do a lot in the tag match but what a fuck you to Pete Dunne that would be. The UK Title has effectively been forgotten about outside of BritWres indies and since Dunne and Bate stole the show at TakeOver that one time for some reason neither man has been given the same kind of stage to perform on again, which baffles me.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Supercard of Honor >>>>


----------



## Mango13

Not a big fan of the new belt, just looks eh.


----------



## Jman55

Pizzamorg said:


> Controversial opinion perhaps (?) but while I'm sure this card will deliver fantastic wrestling end to end, emotionally I'm pretty "meh" about this card.
> 
> *Black was perfect as a brooding badass who would walk in, kick your head off and leave. I get that you can't do that forever but seeing that atrocious character "evolution" he had during that contract signing doesn't fill me with much confidence or excitement at the prospect of him potentially winning the title. Although, like I said, I am sure he and Almas will blow the roof off in the ring. *
> 
> I don't care about the Women's Title match but honestly I have never really cared about the NXT Women's Division... sorry.
> 
> *The whole Gargano/Ciampa feud really fell apart in the last few weeks, I have no idea why they did the angle with Gargano getting fired but then coming back to do an Unsanctioned Match where the stakes are that if he loses he is... still fired. Again, if the match is even half as good as their CW Classic match, it will be a masterpiece, but after building the hottest feud in recent memory, conquering the adversity of Ciampa's injury and the shifting NXT landscape out of their control, I can't believe how much they fucked this at the final hurdle.*
> 
> *Again, it is unfortunate for Fish, but I don't know how I feel about Cole pulling double duty. It will be good for his character because he is portrayed like a little bitch on NXT but it is exactly for that reason that I just can't buy into the idea that this chickenshit is both going to help defend the NXT Tag Titles and go for a historic title win in a ladder match on the same night.
> 
> I have read some fan theories about some long game twist where Roddy turns out to be a member of Undisputed all along and if Roddy betrays Dunne before the match properly gets going, that protects Cole going into the ladder match as he won't really need to do a lot in the tag match but what a fuck you to Pete Dunne that would be. The UK Title has effectively been forgotten about outside of BritWres indies and since Dunne and Bate stole the show at TakeOver that one time for some reason neither man has been given the same kind of stage to perform on again, which baffles me.*


Interesting points allow me to respond to the bolded ones and be prepared for an essay :lol

In terms of Aleister vs Almas I actually appreciated the change in pace with Black during the contract signing. I wouldn't want it to be something he did often but he did just enough to be witty while still remaining a badass imo. It did approach the line a couple of times though that I am fully willing to admit but I never thought it quite crossed it. Just a difference in opinion in this regard.

Gargano vs Ciampa I thought they handled this feud perfectly. The whole point is that Ciampa thought he was finally rid of Johnny but Johnny wouldn't leave him alone despite his best efforts. So he wants a chance to be finally rid of him for good which will happen if he beats Johnny at Takeover wheras Johnny wants vengeance against his former friend for the atrocities and also has a chance to get back on the roster. Definitely the match I am most hyped for pretty much of the entire weekend.

Right I'll try and address both paragraphs about Adam Cole supposedly pulling double duty in one go. I agree with you that I don't think it makes sense for slimy heel Adam Cole to be pulling off something as "heroic" as competing in two matches in the same night. That's why I think he's not going to. I don't expect the betrayal by Roddy that others do I am expecting a brand new member of the Undisputed era to take Bobby Fish's place in the match instead of Adam Cole. Probably Dijak as he is someone that has constantly been mentioned as a potential member of the group. I do expect Adam to tease pulling double duty as long as possible like the slimy little bastard his character is though :lol

If there's anything you wish to address in my post I am up for a discussion


----------



## Pizzamorg

Jman55 said:


> Interesting points allow me to respond to the bolded ones and be prepared for an essay :lol
> 
> In terms of Aleister vs Almas I actually appreciated the change in pace with Black during the contract signing. I wouldn't want it to be something he did often but he did just enough to be witty while still remaining a badass imo. It did approach the line a couple of times though that I am fully willing to admit but I never thought it quite crossed it. Just a difference in opinion in this regard.
> 
> Gargano vs Ciampa I thought they handled this feud perfectly. The whole point is that Ciampa thought he was finally rid of Johnny but Johnny wouldn't leave him alone despite his best efforts. So he wants a chance to be finally rid of him for good which will happen if he beats Johnny at Takeover wheras Johnny wants vengeance against his former friend for the atrocities and also has a chance to get back on the roster. Definitely the match I am most hyped for pretty much of the entire weekend.
> 
> Right I'll try and address both paragraphs about Adam Cole supposedly pulling double duty in one go. I agree with you that I don't think it makes sense for slimy heel Adam Cole to be pulling off something as "heroic" as competing in two matches in the same night. That's why I think he's not going to. I don't expect the betrayal by Roddy that others do I am expecting a brand new member of the Undisputed era to take Bobby Fish's place in the match instead of Adam Cole. Probably Dijak as he is someone that has constantly been mentioned as a potential member of the group. I do expect Adam to tease pulling double duty as long as possible like the slimy little bastard his character is though :lol
> 
> If there's anything you wish to address in my post I am up for a discussion


No matter what they do now, that image of Black making height jokes and goofily grinning while standing next to Candice is burned into my brain. 

I get that they did the whole firing thing so Ciampa could get Nuclear heat, but it was an unnecessary leap to restart a feud that didn't need restarting. The NXT crowd isn't the same crowd at the weekly Raw. If they had put Gargano's NXT career on the line for the first time during the Ciampa match it would actually mean something, being doubly fired is just stupid and Gargano's initial firing got the heat but derailed the rest of the feud in the process. 

Never thought about that angle for the Undisputed Era but I like it. They have a crop of great NXT Talent just waiting for a huge rocket strap like debuting as part of Undisputed. It would also be nice to maybe mix the flavour up a bit as right now they just have a trio of three skinny white dudes. Like the anti New Day lol.


----------



## Jman55

Pizzamorg said:


> No matter what they do now, that image of Black making height jokes and goofily grinning while standing next to Candice is burned into my brain.
> 
> I get that they did the whole firing thing so Ciampa could get Nuclear heat, but it was an unnecessary leap to restart a feud that didn't need restarting. The NXT crowd isn't the same crowd at the weekly Raw. If they had put Gargano's NXT career on the line for the first time during the Ciampa match it would actually mean something, being doubly fired is just stupid and Gargano's initial firing got the heat but derailed the rest of the feud in the process.
> 
> Never thought about that angle for the Undisputed Era but I like it. They have a crop of great NXT Talent just waiting for a huge rocket strap like debuting as part of Undisputed. It would also be nice to maybe mix the flavour up a bit as right now they just have a trio of three skinny white dudes. Like the anti New Day lol.


Fair enough on Aleister me and you will have to agree to disagree there.

Yeah I did think the firing angle was off and that's probably the one fatal flaw but once they did it they then proceeded to justify what they did after which is why I am still amazed by the feud. I felt the same as you at first before I saw what they did after to justify them having their match. Again this will likely be an agree to disagree situation but I like explaining myself :lol.

Yeah I always felt they should have had a new member by this point in either Roddy or someone new. It's practically necessary now though as I can't see a good justification for letting someone who's supposed to be playing a slimy heel pulling double duty at an event and he should be finding a way out of it instead. And honestly I don't like the idea of the Roddy twist as suddenly the Wargames match and the feud behind it hold a lot less weight if Roddy turns out to have been with them all along. It seems a bit too Russo for me to actually be interested in that type of development.


----------



## Piers

I am legitimately more excited for this than Wrestlemania.

Shocker :draper2


----------



## Jbardo

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I am legitimately more excited for this than Wrestlemania.
> 
> Shocker <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />


Even though Wrestlemania look decent on paper, this looks excellent, so I’m with you on that.


----------



## Jedah

This ladder match is going to be insane.


----------



## Oneiros

Bad news man, if you're not tranquilo then you're losing.


----------



## Mordecay

Mostly a recap show hyping up Takeover and I think they accomplished their goal better than RAW or SD. A lot of video packages, the best one was the Gargano/Ciampa one, so good.


----------



## Erik.

Lars Sullivan :mark:


----------



## Jedah

As usual, NXT does things right and actually puts on a good go-home show, even if it was mostly just recaps. I was on hiatus during the heights of 2014-15 so I can't make a ton of comparisons, but I've never been this hyped for a TakeOver before. This is going to be some show.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't think I've ever wanted to mark out and cry at the same time watching a match preview.

Let's do this! :mark

Also these:


----------



## Reil

I'm really excited for most of the takeover matches. The only one I'm not excited for is the Women's title match, but that's just because Shayna/Ember is not a good feud, and their last match was really mediocre at best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That Gargano/Ciampa video was one of the best they've ever done.

:trips8


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Man, Adam Cole & Velveteen Dream are so much better than the rest.


----------



## TD Stinger

As far as Cole pulling double duty goes, Regal outside the arena basically gave him 3 options and none of them were to find a new partner. He basically told them "you'll figure it out."

Which basically tells me "swerve", they go with option 4 and find a new member.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> As far as Cole pulling double duty goes, Regal outside the arena basically gave him 3 options and none of them were to find a new partner. He basically told them "you'll figure it out."
> 
> Which basically tells me "swerve", they go with option 4 and find a new member.


Same thing I was thinking, Cole wouldn't just wait to say "Hey, I'll do both matches"


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Man, Adam Cole & Velveteen Dream are so much better than the rest.


I like Cole, but Ricochet is a better wrestler. Bland af, but a hell of a wrestler. And I think Dream is a bit overrated, after his match with Black he kinda got exposed with Ohno and Bate that he still is a bit green. Great character and gimmick though.


----------



## MC

Hope Dijak shows up and replaces Adam Cole with teaming with KOR. That would be great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I like Cole, but Ricochet is a better wrestler. Bland, but a hell of a wrestler.


I agree he's a better wrestler, I'm talking overall though. Outside of the ring, Ricochet is boring as hell. Cole & Dream interest me both in & out of the ring.



MC 16 said:


> Hope Dijak shows up and replaces Adam Cole with teaming with KOR. That would be great.


I'm pretty sure that's what'll happen. Undisputed walks out with the tag and North American gold.

Ohno, could be an option as well.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what'll happen. Undisputed walks out with the tag and North American gold.
> 
> Ohno, could be an option as well.







This video makes me think Ohno may join UE, the "If you can't beat them, join them" stuff


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> This video makes me think Ohno may join UE, the "If you can't beat them, join them" stuff


Ohno and Kyle make a hell of a team, he'll be a pretty good heavy for TUE.










Cole looks good with the tag belts


----------



## Buhalovski

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I agree he's a better wrestler, I'm talking overall though. Outside of the ring, Ricochet is boring as hell. Cole & Dream interest me both in & out of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what'll happen. Undisputed walks out with the tag and North American gold.
> 
> Ohno, could be an option as well.


Roddy Strong was a great worker as a heel aswell, maybe there is the swerve. I will honestly mark out if UE end up winning both titles


----------



## JackingCars

EC3 winning the North American Title.


----------



## MEMS

Jedah said:


> As usual, NXT does things right and actually puts on a good go-home show, even if it was mostly just recaps. I was on hiatus during the heights of 2014-15 so I can't make a ton of comparisons, but I've never been this hyped for a TakeOver before. This is going to be some show.


Well I’ve been around for all of them and don’t think we’ve seen a card this stacked start to finish.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hyped for Takeover! Gargano/Ciampa and the ladder match mostly, but the NXT Title match could be something special too, and the tag title match... incredible way to start the wrestling action off this weekend, at least on paper. If it even delivers half of what it could be capable of, we're in for an incredible show.


----------



## Old School Icons

I can see Black/Almas and Gargano/Ciamppa basically almost killing themselves to try to be the best match of the night. 

For that reason alone, it could be a spectacular night of wrestling.

I know its unlikely but I'd like to see Dream or Cole win the mid card title. Sorry I just don't get EC3's appeal at all.


----------



## ellthom

Velveteen Dream better win tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

Tonight's the night bitches!

:mark :mark :mark

Ciampa vs. Gargano 10 months in the making. Black's 1st shot for the title against Almas. A 6 Man Ladder War w/ an unpredictable winner. Let's go!

Oh, and @Corey and @NastyYaffa , maybe we see a certain someone in the front row tonight................


----------



## MC

Some one in the crowd will be basking in their glory.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> Oh, and @Corey and @NastyYaffa , maybe we see a certain someone in the front row tonight................


Time for NXT to BASK :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982642301536219136
CAN'T WAIT for this match.

:mark:


----------



## Jersey

Hopefully Black becomes champ tonight.


----------



## the_hound

you think keith will show up tonight


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The night of Adam Cole BAYBAY !


----------



## MC

I wonder what's opening, might miss it due to the ROH pre-show


----------



## TD Stinger

MC 16 said:


> I wonder what's opening, might miss it due to the ROH pre-show


If I had to guess, either the Ladder match or the tag title match. It won't be Gargano/Ciampa, Black/Almas, or Ember/Shayna. And you put a gun to my head and force me to make a pick, I'd say the tag title match.

If Cole is in both matches, I could see them doing the tag title match, the Women's Championship match to give Cole a breather, and then the ladder match.


----------



## MC

TD Stinger said:


> If I had to guess, either the Ladder match or the tag title match. It won't be Gargano/Ciampa, Black/Almas, or Ember/Shayna. And you put a gun to my head and force me to make a pick, I'd say the tag title match.
> 
> If Cole is in both matches, I could see them doing the tag title match, the Women's Championship match to give Cole a breather, and then the ladder match.


Yeah. The Tag Match seems most likely. That's the thing with these cards, most of the matches aren't filler, it's all quality.


----------



## Mango13

Been looking forward to this show all week, can't wait.


----------



## Mordecay

I hate WWE for having to make me divide my attention between Takeover and the finals of the Womens Invitational, who happens at the same time :fuck


----------



## Mango13

It's a one hour pre show like normal right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jersey said:


> Hopefully Black becomes champ tonight.


That would be my preferred outcome. :mark


----------



## ellthom

I forgot how exhausting Wrestlemania weekend actually is. Hall of Fame > NxT TakeOver > Wrestlemania. By Monday I am gonna feel rough heading back to work lol


----------



## Mordecay

Ciampa is such a dick :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982708322255196160


----------



## Alright_Mate

Can't wait for this tonight, three matches in Ciampa vs Gargano, Almas vs Black and Six Man ladder match that could all end up as potential MOTYC.

God knows what Ciampa and Gargano will do, their Cruiserweight Classic match was a hard hit affair, put a story and unsanctioned rules into it they should tear the house down.

Almas vs Black is a 50/50 match for me, it wouldn't surprise me if Almas retains.

I think you can rule out Sullivan and Dain winning the ladder match, for the other four they all would be worthy. My head says Adam Cole, my heart says Velveteen Dream.

If Cole doesn't do double duty then I fully expect Dijak or Ohno to join Undisputed. AOP will end up sucking the life out of the match until it breaks down. Would've preferred a singles match between Undisputed vs Dunne/Strong, I can only see one winner here though and that's Undisputed Era.

Ember vs Shayna has a story to go on, I think this match will determine a lot when it comes to Ember, how good of a performer is she because I expect to see a lot of selling throughout this match. I think Shayna will win then move onto a feud with Kairi Sane and Dakota Kai.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for this, one of the best Takeover cards for a long time. Gargano/Ciampa and Almas/Black should both be great matches, the other 3 matches should be good as well.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So does the preshow start in an hour? I always find it hard to convert the timezones.


----------



## Jman55

Pizzamorg said:


> So does the preshow start in an hour? I always find it hard to convert the timezones.


Just under 2 hours I believe (waiting is a pain :lol)


----------



## Frost99

It's time, the ONLY reason the E get's my 9.99 a month. Can't wait for THE show of the weekend. Ciampa/Johnny Wrestling 10 month sweet build, Black looks to take the gold 2nite, six man ladder match & tag team titles along with the women's match which maybe the least wanted match on the card but they've built it up just as well. 

Bring on the show that is by default BETTER than #REIGNS-A-MANIA IV


----------



## Pizzamorg

Jman55 said:


> Just under 2 hours I believe (waiting is a pain :lol)


Wow is that right? Been a long time since I watched one of these live. Wanted to watch this one live as the last TakeOver was ruined for me with the amount of spoilers that flooded social media immediately after the show ended but if the preshow doesn't even start until midnight I am not sure I am gonna be able to make it.


----------



## Jman55

Pizzamorg said:


> Wow is that right? Been a long time since I watched one of these live. Wanted to watch this one live as the last TakeOver was ruined for me with the amount of spoilers that flooded social media immediately after the show ended but if the preshow doesn't even start until midnight I am not sure I am gonna be able to make it.


Oh I know I'm in the same timezone and this is the first time I'm watching live to be honest so this is going to absolutely kill but I cannot have Gargano vs Ciampa spoiled for me in any form whatsoever so need to go through the pain :lol


----------



## Pizzamorg

Jman55 said:


> Oh I know I'm in the same timezone and this is the first time I'm watching live to be honest so this is going to absolutely kill but I cannot have Gargano vs Ciampa spoiled for me in any form whatsoever so need to go through the pain :lol


I suppose I have an hour to power nap now, that might take the edge off of me trying to force myself to stay awake during the show and probably not enjoying it very much. Maybe the best alternative is to just get up at the crack of dawn, disable all alerts on my phone and watch the show the moment I wake up and do nothing else until it is finished.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982717199319293952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982708966328188928


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Is there a pre show for this?


----------



## MC

Almas better win this. Like Black but he hasn't got much momentum at the moment.


----------



## Mango13

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Is there a pre show for this?


Yes it starts in an hour.


----------



## TD Stinger

MC 16 said:


> Almas better win this. Like Black but he hasn't got much momentum at the moment.


Doesn't have much momentum? He's lost one match in a year, beaten many names like Cole, Dream, Dain, Itami, Ohno, etc. He gets some of the biggest reactions every time he's on TV.

So, if they pulled the trigger on the title change tonight, it would feel right to me.


----------



## MC

TD Stinger said:


> Doesn't have much momentum? He's lost one match in a year, beaten many names like Cole, Dream, Dain, Itami, Ohno, etc. He gets some of the biggest reactions every time he's on TV.
> 
> So, if they pulled the trigger on the title change tonight, it would feel right to me.


On paper, he has loads. But if you watch him every week, the booking doesn't reflect that at all. It's weird. That random feud with Dain didn't help. It's all a bit off when Black is concerned.


----------



## bmack086

I’ve never been a huge NXT guy, and typically just follow a few guys, but I’m pretty pumped for this card.

There are a lot of legitimate future Main Roster talent on the card tonight. You know that Vince already has a hard on for AOP. I think Dunne probably has a future out of that tag match, as well. I think the rest are 205 Live bound.

The 6-Man Ladder match will be very exciting. Ricochet is also 205 Live bound, but he’ll be flying around everywhere. EC3 is a future MR star. He’s really going to get over when called up. Velveteen is incredible. I’m not a Cole guy, but he’s not afraid to bump. The other two are generic big men. Meh. 

I’m one of the few not into Gargano/Ciampa, but it’ll be a good match. 

Black/Almas will be great. Black definitely has potential on the MR. Almas I’m split on what’s going to happen with him. I’m a fan, he is great in ring, and he has a good look, but I’m not sure how he’ll do at the next level.


----------



## TD Stinger

MC 16 said:


> On paper, he has loads. But if you watch him every week, the booking doesn't reflect that at all. It's weird. That random feud with Dain didn't help. It's all a bit off when Black is concerned.


I mean, the only time booking hasn't reflected that is when he got his ass beat by Andrade. Other than that he's winning matches or making Zelina Vega look like a fool. Yeah the Dain stuff was unnecessary but as far booking goes, he came out the victor which is what matters.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982739485711462401


----------



## MJ

I see what some people are saying regarding Almas retaining. Yes, he is on fire and has a lot of momentum. Absolutely. However, it's time for him to take that momentum to the main roster and have an incredible 2018 wrestling the likes of Nakamura, Styles, Rollins, etc. On NXT, Black is the most suitable person to dethrone Almas at the moment, so tonight needs to be Aleister's time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So this starts at the same time as usual for Takeovers? No special start time?


----------



## Mango13

THE MAN said:


> So this starts at the same time as usual for Takeovers? No special start time?


Yeah 7PM EST for the preshow and 8PM EST for the Main Show.


----------



## Ace

This show is going to be awesome.

I can see 2 matches here completely stealing the weekend.


----------



## sailord

this car is stacked can't wait the only match i am iffy on is the women title match. hopefully it can prove me wrong be good


----------



## sailord

mj.s2005 said:


> I see what some people are saying regarding Almas retaining. Yes, he is on fire and has a lot of momentum. Absolutely. However, it's time for him to take that momentum to the main roster and have an incredible 2018 wrestling the likes of Nakamura, Styles, Rollins, etc. On NXT, Black is the most suitable person to dethrone Almas at the moment, so tonight needs to be Aleister's time.


i want all those match ups for almas the most tho him vs aj n him vs nak.


----------



## Mango13

sailord said:


> this car is stacked can't wait the only match i am iffy on is the women title match. hopefully it can prove me wrong be good


Yeah the Women's match is the only one i'm not the least bit interested in, their match last takeover was boring as fuck imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am ready to watch some good wrestling. :mark


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982748409697316864
Looks like Ember might get the live musical performance for her entrance.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Got my unofficial bootleg Seth Rollins shirt and my WWE koozie. I’m ready! :mark:


----------



## ellthom

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982748409697316864
> Looks like Ember might get the live musical performance for her entrance.


Lzzy Hale :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pre show is on! :dance


----------



## sailord

i really like almas vs black match comes full circle black beating almas is his debut match now almas has changed now the champ. will he average his loss o get a win or will he fall a second time 2 black mass


----------



## the_hound

charly ummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Who is this blonde haired guy?


----------



## Mango13

Why do they keep putting these geeks that no one gives a fuck about on the panel?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Charley looking FWINE tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Charly has perfect blowjob lips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am willing to pay to subscribe to Charli. :sodone


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I hope Baszler breaks Embers arm. Kill Shayna Kill!


----------



## Mango13

THE MAN said:


> I am willing to pay to subscribe to Charli. :sodone


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Lana last night, Charli tonight. 

My God, these women are stunning!!?!?


----------



## MC

She looks awful imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I want Shayna to win now.


----------



## the_hound

is network stream lagging or jumping?


----------



## Mango13

I know it wont happen but I would love for the Women's match to start the show so we could get the worst match on the card out of the way first.


----------



## Mango13

The music for these Takeover shows are always so much better then the music for the main roster shows.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Is there any particular reason why Pat McAfee is on this panel?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crap? unkout


----------



## MC

Who the fuck is the other guy? He is shit :lmao


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ pat knows his stuff


----------



## ajmaf625

AngryConsumer said:


> Is there any particular reason why Pat McAfee is on this panel?


him and Adam Cole have been having a fun back and forth on twitter i believe, but he's been pretty funny on this pre show


----------



## ellthom

<3 Renee <3


----------



## SAMCRO

Pat is so horrible, does he not even know Shayna's name? Just refers to her as the snap tap or crack lady or as he put it the snap tap or crap lady.


----------



## KITD

When they showed Shayna then Ember it did really feel like a fighter and a character


----------



## Mango13

SAMCRO said:


> Pat is so horrible, does he not even know Shayna's name? Just refers to her as the snap tap or *CRAP* lady.


FTFY


----------



## Cryptvill

You guys are such worshipping over Charlie. Get a life.

Can't wait for NTX Takeover. Let's do this!


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> The music for these Takeover shows are always so much better then the music for the main roster shows.


But don't you like the music from WWE Hall of famer Kid Rock? :grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO

Wonder what kind of attire Ciampa will wear tonight? personally i'd love to see him wrestle in the camo pants and kneebrace with no shirt with his hands taped. It would be fitting for the kind of match they're having.


----------



## Mango13

This ladder match is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> But don't you like the music from WWE Hall of famer Kid Rock? :grin2:


Had no idea it was even Kid Rock until someone pointed it out earlier on in the week, doesn't sound like the Kid Rock I grew up listening to in the late 90s lmfao.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ricochet has to do a 630 off the top of the ladder, the place would go insane.


----------



## MC

Really looking forward to Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon. :mark It's probably going to be MOTN if both perform to the best of their abilities.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go BAYBAY!


----------



## Mango13

MC 16 said:


> Really looking forward to Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon. :mark It's probably going to be MOTN if both perform to the best of their abilities.



Whatever you've been smoking pass it over here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Looking forward to every match outside of the Women's match. Match looks awful.


----------



## Mango13

Ladder match to start the show :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

This Pat guy is fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## safc-scotty

Ladder match up first :mark:

I like this new guy on the panel tbh...


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> Really looking forward to Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon. :mark It's probably going to be MOTN if both perform to the best of their abilities.


You remind me to NastyYaffa, who also goes against popular opinion :lol. You probably are the only person who thinks Shayna/Ember will be MOTN, not even Meltzer, who is a mark for Shayna thinks like that .


----------



## the_hound

hahaha i like pat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole :buried Pat.


----------



## Crasp

I kinda like this broadcast team.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Undisputed Era going to rise above. :mark The ladder match is going to kill it.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Hire this Pat guy. Also, notice how everyone has some charisma in NXT, almost like Vince isn't sapping every ounce of creativity from these guys.


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> You remind me to NastyYaffa, who also goes against popular opinion :lol. You probably are the only person who thinks Shayna/Ember will be MOTN, not even Meltzer, who is a mark for Shayna thinks like that .


Do not compare me to Nasty Yaffa, the Jinder lover :lol


If both performance at their absolute best, it's a huge possibility. Baszler is awesome and Moon can be as well.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Can someone fill me in on why the Colts punter is announcing on NXT?


----------



## safc-scotty

Good stuff from Adam Cole!

I've been a bit 50/50 on him so far but got a feeling tonight will be the night when he fully wins me over.


----------



## ellthom

Loved that Pat and Cole exchange.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lol Roddy. “Pete looks pumped”


----------



## AngryConsumer

Adam Cole (BAYBAY!) is going to own the night. :mark:


----------



## the_hound

just think the triple threat is no DQ wooooooooooooooo, more fucking carnage


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mugging of Cena said:


> :lol Roddy. “Pete looks pumped”


:lmao Roddy. "Let's get it *dunne*"


----------



## sailord

i really want strong/dunne to win


----------



## I am the Storm

Last night's HoF was tremendous so we're off to a great start for the weekend. I'm sure each match will be great tonight, but Baszler vs Moon is my most anticipated match tonight, but also looking forward to Velveteen Dream's performance and AoP's performance.

Just wanted to say, I'm not afraid to eat crow. Prior to the Dream/Black match at NXT Takeover WarGames, I was like "WTF?" regarding Dream (first time I saw him) but, by the end of the night, I was digging him and I've turned into a fan since. I hate hyping someone early but, honestly, I see big potential in him and I can't wait to see him develop.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Pat's showered with a lot of big guys.






Please sign this guy as a commentator :lol


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

This Pat guy is GOAT :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

"Obese", is this guy for real.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

An hour preshow is a bit long, but i'm still hyped. :yes


----------



## KITD

He doesn't know what obese means does he.


----------



## the_hound

“You really get to see every nook and cranny” jesus christ this guy is fucking hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Obese! :lmao


----------



## the_hound

i need to start watching pats comedy shows, the guys fucking funny af


----------



## Erik.

In for epic show.

When does it start, 30 minutes?


----------



## SAMCRO

This whole Dusty tournament has been horrible and uneventful, not really any interesting teams in it like War Machine, TM61 was eliminated right off the bat as was Street Profits, not really any memorable matches either. And to top it off the winners of it are either gonna be boring ass AOP once again or a team that isn't even a real team and will split up once the thing is over. 

I mean what is the point of a team of two random guys that aren't a team winning it? 

Also Undisputed Era wasn't even in the tournament so what happens if they win tonight? They win the Dusty cup while not even being in the tournament? This whole thing is a mess.


----------



## the_hound

pat ripping on sams eyebrows LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This video package is the best.


----------



## Mordecay

Ciampa looks huge lol


----------



## wkc_23

MOTN right here. Can't fucking wait :mark


----------



## Crasp

Pre show worth tuning in for just for Pat.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Genuine goosebumps, this video package is great.


----------



## wkc_23

Better build up than anything from the main roster, by far.


----------



## Cryptvill

Love this story about this johny wrestling guy and his ex teammate. These guys put on a great story. Well done. I'm excited for their match.


----------



## chrispepper

Holy shit that promo package.


----------



## SAMCRO

Its pretty much a guarantee AOP are winning tonight, no way they put the titles on Dunne and Strong, and since Fish is injured its pretty likely they're using this as a way to get the belts off them. Added to the fact that Undisputed Era aren't even in the Dusty tournament.


----------



## sailord

that promo package was great.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Candice... :homer


----------



## Mordecay

"Johnny is not an employee of WWE"

*Does a couple of Axxess signings*

:hmm


----------



## the_hound

go on pat rip on Candice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great backstory for this unsanctioned match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mordecay said:


> "Johnny is not an employee of WWE"
> 
> *Does a couple of Axxess signings*
> 
> :hmm


Its hilarious how they try and act as if NXT isn't part of WWE.


----------



## the_hound

candice is turning on johnny, she has to be, we're about to see a justin credible francine turn when justin won his first world title

pat hahaha


----------



## wkc_23

"What are you and your tan gonna do?"..Lol.


----------



## Stellar

McAfee is great on the pre-show.

I agree about the Tag team tourny though. It has become a complete mess. I don't mind AOP though. Just have a feeling they wont win it for the 2nd time in a row. Probably will be Undisputed Era, which would make the whole tourny a waste of time.

Looking forward to the rest of the card.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

LOL!!

Finally calling that ref out on his orange-ass tan!!!! ???


----------



## Mordecay

Funny thing this is actually Drake's element since he used to be a wrestler for CZW, he has seen and done some crazy shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They made a referee interesting.

It's scary how much better NXT is than the rest of WWE. It's like 2 different companies. Vince has to go ASAP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Drake channeling :trump with that orange look.


----------



## wkc_23

Candace did some great acting right there.


----------



## the_hound

“What are you and your tan gonna do”


----------



## Mordecay

This match is giving me the feels and it hasn't even started :mj2


----------



## Crasp

I miss Pat.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

the_hound said:


> candice is turning on johnny, she has to be, we're about to see a justin credible francine turn when justin won his first world title
> 
> pat hahaha


No way. If she does I’ll stop masturbating to her pics. 




Oh who am I kidding. I’ll still crank it to Candice. :woolcock


----------



## Ham and Egger

They were hanging on that shot of Candice, hoping they'd get a tear drop! :lol


----------



## Mango13

I really don't like the look of the NA title.


----------



## chrispepper

Gargano/Ciampa main event confirmed.

The right decision.


----------



## safc-scotty

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> They made a referee interesting.
> 
> It's scary how much better NXT is than the rest of WWE. It's like 2 different companies. Vince has to go ASAP.


You're so right... and if further evidence is needed, just look at the difference in 205 since HHH took over!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man, even with a stacked WrestleMania card... NXT Takeover is still likely to own the weekend for WWE. 

Crazy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*DRAKE DRAKE DRAKE*


----------



## Mordecay

BTW Candice can totally get it :book


----------



## wkc_23

Gargano and Ciampa will be a 5 star classic.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I hope they fire this Pat guy after tonight. So far he's gotten into a fight with Adam Cole, used the word "strategery", and the biggest no-no he's committed so far is burying some of the other wrestlers.


----------



## the_hound

chrispepper said:


> Gargano/Ciampa main event confirmed.
> 
> The right decision.


that means the heel turn is happening


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man, I hope Almas retains tonight. 

It'd be 100% the right call, given these two have come full circle since Black's debut match.


----------



## Erik.

Almas HAS to win tonight.


----------



## MC

I hope Almas wins. I feel like no one but Gargano should beat him for the title.


----------



## Crasp

Drew is unstoppably boring.


----------



## Erik.

Ladder match is going to be a real knobberslocker.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Adam Cole or EC3 should with the NXT NWA Championship tonight. Others are big no's. Sorry Dream. I love you but those two are in my heart first.*


----------



## American_Nightmare

There's Pat's latest offense... saying they're "giving away" WrestleMania.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I forgot that Drew existed! WWE has way too much talent on the roster. It must be a real dog eat dog environment!


----------



## Mordecay

Here we fucking go :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mango13

It's time :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

OMG so excited for this!


----------



## Bret Hart

Is Black still undefeated?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am ready for a good night of wrestling. :mark


----------



## Cryptvill

LET's GO DREAM AND COLE!

EC3 and Richochet or w.e. win me over tonight!


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Erik.

Rooting for Dream here.


----------



## wkc_23

This intro is pretty lit.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Fucking great way to start a PPV! I agree with the poster from earlier, it's shocking how much better NXT is in every way! Feels like a wrestling show and not an over the top, shitty soap opera.


----------



## Mugging of Cena




----------



## DGenerationMC

I have no idea who's gonna win or who to root for.


----------



## Bret Hart

Is Aleister Black still undefeated?


----------



## the_hound

this is old fucking school right here, hhh, regal and the rest of the folks employed at nxt are gods and goddesses


----------



## AngryConsumer

LET'S F*CKING GO! :mark:


----------



## Cryptvill

I like the old school style of PPV opening. Feels like 1999 again.
(that's a good thing )


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LETS FUCKING DO THIS!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Rarely a fan of live music on a wrestling show. Living Colour at Mania 29 was alright, so I guess that's an exception. This intro sucked.


----------



## sailord

lets go


----------



## Ham and Egger

EC3 is a walking action figure


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

EC3 look like a typical guido


----------



## Erik.

EC3 looks like such a star


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

EC3 looks great. No ****.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Anyone think we're gonna be hearing "Derrick Bateman" chants?


----------



## Godlike13

Is EC3 trying to be Zoolander with the entrance, lol.


----------



## Cryptvill

ADAM COLE BAYBAY what a star


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

So we kicking off with the NA Title Match? Cool. EC3 or Ricochet are my picks to win it. Wouldn't be surprised if Dream takes it as well.


----------



## I am the Storm

The Velveteen Dream!:mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

Pat McAfee was the most entertaining pre show host I've ever seen. It appeared to unintentional, but the guy had be me struggling for breath from laughter. From "Tap, snap or crap" to calling the Authors of Pain "obese" and believing that they were authors who wrote actual books....I just couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dream's pops are getting smaller.


----------



## wkc_23

Dream is over af


----------



## Erik.

Velveteen, soooo over.


----------



## the_hound

patrick clarke is an absolute star


----------



## Ham and Egger

I was thinking about how each guy in this match was over and awesome..... and then Lars comes out.


----------



## MC

I expect Ricochet to take some mad bumps this match. Bring it on!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RICOCHET!!!


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Now there's a FUCKING Pop.


----------



## AngryConsumer

If entrances tell the story... this is Richochet's to lose.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Dream being the most over talent in this match is good. roud*_


----------



## wkc_23

Ricochet about to go off in this match


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

See, this is the kind of awesome crowd you get when you put on a fucking show and make some stars. Take note Vincent!


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, don't watch the weekly NXT show but tuning in for this, Mania weekend and all that.

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

It's Prince Puma himself. Ricochet!


----------



## Erik.

Disappointed there's no "Flippy shit" chants :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Hyped af :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ricochet! :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dis gun b gud.


----------



## the_hound

to think this guy was sin cara unmasked..............amazing............*winks


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Mango13

Was just about to say why does the belt look like it's so low and then they started raising it lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OHHHHHH SHIT RICOCHET!!!!


----------



## Cryptvill

RICHOCHET. OK im a fan


----------



## Insomnia

.


----------



## AngryConsumer

RICOCHET HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

Ricochet nearly ate shit.


----------



## the_hound

holy shit of the night so far


----------



## ellthom

Lars just saved Ricochets life there


----------



## Mordecay

Holy shit


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus Christ, Ricochet.


----------



## Erik.

Evan Bourne got a tan :mark:


----------



## Cooper09

Ricochet is making me jizz here.


----------



## Lok

Shooting star press already!? :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ricochet! roud


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dream's selling is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Lars is a fucking monster! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

think i'm about to jizz


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Wasn't expecting that out of Dain.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Humongous Hominid.:lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm already having fun


----------



## the_hound

i hope dreams leg is ok


----------



## Ham and Egger

Pretty action sp far. Even Lars is holding up on his end!


----------



## MC

Great start to the match thus far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole is great.

:lol

That Ricochet bump. Holy fuck, this match.


----------



## sailord

fuck loving this match so far


----------



## Mango13

I fucking love NXT, 20 minutes in and i'm already enjoying myself more then I would watching a main roster show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ADAM FUCKING COLE.


----------



## Prayer Police

Cole has the best faces


----------



## Cryptvill

ADAM COLE BAY BAY. 
Best faces for sure


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is super fun.


----------



## Mordecay

This is fun


----------



## Ham and Egger

Adam Cole getting his shine!!!!


----------



## MC

Ricochet impressive everyone tonight.


This match rules!!


----------



## the_hound

hahahaha this is fucking bonkers


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This match is fun as hell to watch.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## AngryConsumer

ADAM F*CKING COLE BAY-BAY! :mark: :mark: :mark:

What a MF star!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dream doing the HBK elbow.

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This match.

:trips8


----------



## KITD

Well, shit!


----------



## MC

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Dream doing the HBK elbow.
> 
> :mark:


No, the elbow is his finisher

Edit: NVM, I see what you mean now. :mark


----------



## Cryptvill

DAYUMN. Velveteen dream elbrow jumping up OFF the ladder fucking insane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dream taking over.


----------



## the_hound

mental fucking mental


----------



## Godlike13

Cool, yet dumb. That spot was too close to the belt.


----------



## I am the Storm

:bahgawd


----------



## Piledriven

Hard act to follow


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Alright Velveteen!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That powerbomb onto the ladder. Dream might be dead.

:trips8

No more HBK elbows from him.


----------



## Mango13

I don't understand how Mauro doesn't lose his voice after every Takeover lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Awesome elbow drop. :sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Hope the main roster doesn't ruin Velveteen. Dude is dope


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

This is wrestling. I feel like a kid. Holy shit, WOW!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Talk about setting a MF bar! 

What a thrilling match!


----------



## sailord

really great match for me so far


----------



## Piledriven

OMG that was sick!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole.

:trips8


----------



## Godlike13

EC3 arm looks like it got caught.


----------



## ellthom

EC3 is dead lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a dumb spot! Looooool


----------



## the_hound

fuck my life just wow


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Mango13

Pretty sure they just killed EC3 lmfao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ricochet is the human bumping machine!


----------



## Mango13

"Throw him back" chants :mark:


----------



## Piledriven

Ricochet is a bump machine!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:sodone


----------



## the_hound

thow him back chants


----------



## Himiko

My god, Mauro Ranallo’s commentating is horrendous. Cannot bear to listen to him. 

This match is great. Loving it. Ricochet is amazing. Hope he wins!


----------



## Erik.

Won't get a better chant all weekend :lol


----------



## Mordecay

They are doing the Keith Lee/ Jeff Cobb spot from the BOLA finals


----------



## Himiko

EC3 is kinda awful. He overdoes everything, his facial expressions, his walk, his promos, his acting, and his fake tan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Godlike13

That was cool.


----------



## Cryptvill

RICHOCHET GOD MVP


----------



## AngryConsumer

Holy. Shit. :mark:


----------



## MC

Ricochet bumping like an absolute boss :mark


----------



## Mango13

:mark: this fucking match


----------



## the_hound

i'm done i'm fucking done wow


----------



## Ham and Egger

KING RICOCHET!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ricochet didn't use the ropes for balance...................................


----------



## Lok

OMG!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mama Mia, Ricochet!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ricochet! :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

In-fucking-Sane.


----------



## Soul_Body

Glad I got home when I did. Holy Shit.


----------



## Piledriven

I'm totally on the Ricochet bandwagon now, dude needs to win this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is actually awesome.


----------



## Dolorian

Crazy spot by Ricochet


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This won't end well


----------



## Cryptvill

oh my god rolling dath valley driver on to the ladder


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jesus Christ.

:trips8


----------



## the_hound

please don't die chants


----------



## Mango13

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## Soul_Body

God Damn.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Holy Shit Dream!


----------



## Erik.

Such a stupid bump :lmao

but Velveteen :mark


----------



## sailord

god dam


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bloody hell Velveteen you nutjob.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sick bump.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good Lord, these guys are insane.

:mark:


----------



## Himiko

Jaysus. This match is crazy spot after crazy spot! And the crowd are deafening 

I didn’t really have a favourite to win this match, but watching it now, Ricochet has to win!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fuck.


----------



## Piledriven

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Godlike13

They probably should not have opened with this match, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Yea, those 3 aren't winning!!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I gotta say this Takeover hit the fucking ground running! This has been one hell of a match.


----------



## Mango13

Good luck to whoever has to follow this match.


----------



## the_hound

ec3 has to be dead surely


----------



## ellthom

Poor Dream is getting killed tonight


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Dream better be winning, dude has died atleast 3 times so far :lmao


----------



## Roxinius

I feel bad for the next match cause there is no following this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OMG.

:lmao

This is crazy.


----------



## Soul_Body

Weed and NXT. Perfect. Also what's so good about EC3?


----------



## Mordecay

The women are next right? Yeah, they are fucked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fucking hell! :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

FUCK.


----------



## Erik.

How does that hurt Cole? :lmao


----------



## the_hound




----------



## au4life23

So i just got home. How is this match so far??? Sad i missed it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

This match is absolutely insane! This is how you kick off a ppv.


----------



## Lok

OMG! Jeesh this match!


----------



## Soul_Body

Fight Forever!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Just when you think you've seen it all in a ladder match and the you watch something like this!!! This is amazing!


----------



## Mango13

"Fight Forever" chants :mark:


----------



## KITD

Ranallo turning the fight forever chants into an infinity war reference. That was clever and really quick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What the hell is supposed to follow this match?


----------



## Himiko

I hope none of them win so we can leave that ugly belt up there forever


----------



## Soul_Body

au4life23 said:


> So i just got home. How is this match so far??? Sad i missed it.


Catch it when you can dude. It's totally worth watching.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

This _IS_ awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ricochet ready to do some crazy shit!


----------



## Mango13

Himiko said:


> I hope none of them win so we can leave that ugly belt up there forever


Glad im not the only one who doesn't like the design of it.


----------



## au4life23

OMG


----------



## MC

AVALANCHE NECKBREAKER!!! HOLY FUCK :sodone


----------



## Cryptvill

Dream rip x 4


----------



## Ham and Egger

Scary bump Dain took!


----------



## Piledriven

FUCKING RICOCHET!!!! WOW!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ricochet is fucking amazing. A star in the making if they allow it.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Match of the night for sure !


----------



## Soul_Body

Damn Dream. Stop taking those neckbreakers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

*FUCK!*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Good lord this is awesome.


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK


----------



## au4life23

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

COLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO HAPPY FOR HIM!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

FUCK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Piledriven

Match of the Year


----------



## ellthom

Happy for Cole but Dream was robbed


----------



## AngryConsumer

*ADAM COLE BAY-BAY!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Holy fuck what a match :mark:


----------



## Himiko

I can almost guarantee Adam Cole will flop on the main roster


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Great match, happy with Cole winning.


----------



## PraXitude

That match was INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would have been fine with anyone winning. That's how you book a title match!


----------



## Godlike13

Good for Cole. Hell of a match.


----------



## Insomnia

Good Match.


----------



## Soul_Body

BAY BAY!


----------



## Mordecay

Someone check on @MarkyWhipwreck

Amazing match


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*TOLD YOU ALL THAT COLE WOULD BE THE FIRST NXT NWA CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark :mark*


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## the_hound

TAG MATCH IS NEXT


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Adam Cole BAYBAY!!!

Absolutely incredible match


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great fucking match! Surprised Cole won. Thought it would be Dream or EC3.


----------



## wkc_23

Was pulling for Ricochet, but I'm not that Adam Cole won BAYBAY!!.. Great ladder match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Holy shit. Ricochet just jumped on his ass out of nowhere! Win or lose He's the MVP of this match.

Welp. Adam Cole is your Inaugural North American Champion! BAY BAY!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is why I love unpredictable matches. Fuck matches where the outcome is predictable.


----------



## Dolorian

Good match


----------



## Lok

Cole with the win! Ricochet is the MVP!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Big time performance all round. :bow


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm Good with Adam winning. He'll be a great champion I think.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was great. Gonna be tough for a WM match to top that.


----------



## au4life23

IM SO HYPED FOR BROCK VS ROMAN SUNDAY said no one ever.


----------



## Erik.

Women next please, so I can take a shit.


----------



## RapShepard

Fun match I'm guessing he loses the tag titles


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Had never seen a Ricochet match before. Very impressed indeed


----------



## Alright_Mate

All six were fucking nuts, some insane spots that were a bit too insane :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ricochet is a damn star now! Hell he already was one.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Soul_Body

What does it say that when the opening match is probably better than most of Mania already.


----------



## TD Stinger

Are any of them dead? Seriously?

Brutal, awesome ladder match. Everyone got their chance to shine.

Dream's Elbow off the top of the ladder was amazing. He didn't fall of the ladder, he jumped. Ricochet took so many brutal bumps. Dain and Sullivan were determined to kill each other.

And in unrelated news, @MarkyWhipwreck just went into joy related shock.


----------



## ellthom

Even though I wanted Dream to win, I cannot be unhappy with that match as a whole. Fantastic match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Women in the death spot.

:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Women are gonna bite the bullet HARD tonight.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Moon/Bazler up Next.


----------



## MC

Awesome match. Insanity all throughout the match. Ricochet was awesome. So was Dream. Everyone had their moment. Good job ****


----------



## SNak

Fucking AWESOME! BAY BAY!!


----------



## Mango13

Gonna go from possibly the MOTN to the Worst match of the night.


----------



## Mordecay

I think this will be under 10 minutes long, that ladder match took almost the first hour. Surprise me women, my expectations are low.


----------



## Himiko

Shayna Baszler is one ugly fucker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I seriously got to take my heart pills. That match got me too pumped up. :bandersas


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

Wow. What a fucking match. Gutted Adam Cole won but hoping that means Pete Dunne & Strong will win the tag titles.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Lol, women are soooo fucked. 

Revolooshun!!!! ?


----------



## au4life23

Baszler is taking the belt isnt she...


----------



## Jbardo

That match was excellent, everyone got a chance to shine.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Good luck, ladies... :lol


----------



## ellthom

Ember "searching for a personality" Moon gonna fulfill her transitional champion status tonight :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

Great, now trying to watch this and SCOH at the same time is gonna be a bitch.


----------



## wkc_23

Can't see Ember retaining at all.


----------



## Cryptvill

5* match to open it up.


----------



## TD Stinger

These poor women are screwed after that half hour ladder match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Hope Dream is ok. That neckbreaker was too much. 

Great showing from Lars. He really showed his strength and gave me the blood I’ve been craving.


----------



## jacobrgroman

that match...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wait, is this show 2 or 3 hours tonight?


----------



## MJ

So who has this match at ****1/2 at least? One of the best WWE ladder matches in a very long time. I am happy with Cole winning as it shows despite not being in the NXT championship picture, WWE still sees something in him by basing a brand new championship around him.


----------



## Himiko

I don’t really see Ember retaining either. Shame, because she’s a great talent. Hope she debuts on the main roster soon


----------



## ellthom

:mark Lzzy Hale Hype :mark


----------



## Soul_Body

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Wait, is this show 2 or 3 hours tonight?


Probably hovering around the 2 1/2 hr mark.


----------



## Jbardo

Just hoping this match is kept under 10 minutes.


----------



## the_hound

i knew it was a guy that was singing embers theme


----------



## Mordecay

The worst NXT womens champion by a large margin.


----------



## RapShepard

Cole and Ricochet were big hits with my little cousins. They were Adam Cole Babying by the end


----------



## MC

TIME FOR BASZLER :sodone


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Live rock entrances always, ALWAYS kick ass!!!!!!! Take notes, main roster.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh Shit! I like that Ember came out to a live Band rendition of her theme. 

I hope Ember retains but It wouldn't shock me if Shayna wins this.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> The worst NXT womens champion by a large margin.


About to be followed up by an equally as bad champion.


----------



## JustAName

au4life23 said:


> IM SO HYPED FOR BROCK VS ROMAN SUNDAY said no one ever.


Sorry to break your illusion, but I actually am and I know this will shock you, but I am not alone :O


----------



## the_hound

can i just say, i would seriously love to ground and pound ember moon


----------



## Dolorian

Oh Ronda there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go Shayna.


----------



## Mordecay

Ronda is here, Shayna definitely winning


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ronda breaking kayfabe and cheering for a heel.

HOW DARE SHE.


----------



## MC

Would love for Baszler to destroy Moon in 3 minutes. That would be fucking awesome


----------



## Cryptvill

Both of these women don't do much for me. They seem like solid wrestlers and Ember Moon seems like something that could stick in WWE for a while as a mid-level talent, but just not as interested as the other NXT personalities presently and formerly.


----------



## I am the Storm

Pulling for Moon, but I wouldn't be sad if Baszler won.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

wkc_23 said:


>


That's one of the best looking titles in the company.


----------



## Illogical

mj.s2005 said:


> So who has this match at ****1/2 at least? One of the best WWE ladder matches in a very long time. I am happy with Cole winning as it shows despite not being in the NXT championship picture, WWE still sees something in him by basing a brand new championship around him.


I do for sure. ****1/2-****3/4


JustAName said:


> Sorry to break your illusion, but I actually am and I know this will shock you, but I am not alone :O


Same. Not on the level of Gargano/Ciampa or Nak/AJ but I'm very much looking forward to Roman/Brock.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If they could basically do the wrestling version of Rousey's last two fights but with Shayna winning the title, that'd be great.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Fuck Ember. Let's go Shayna.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I feel a little bad for Ember and the card lady having to follow that ladder match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

TD Stinger said:


> Are any of them dead? Seriously?
> 
> Brutal, awesome ladder match. Everyone got their chance to shine.


I honestly thought Dream broke his neck on the last spot he took, was a hell of a landing.


----------



## Himiko

Surprised by all the Ember hate here. I think she’s great


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

That ladder match was so good. My god.


----------



## Corey

ADAM FUCKING COLE BAY BAY!! :mark:

God that ladder match was amazing. Adrenaline runnin high!


----------



## the_hound

somebody posted on twitter that the briscoes are there


----------



## MJ

Illogical said:


> I do for sure. ****1/2-****3/4
> 
> 
> Same. Not on the level of Gargano/Ciampa or Nak/AJ but I'm very much looking forward to Roman/Brock.


I would give it the ****3/4, but that would incur a bit of a recency bias. I think an extremely well deserved ****1/2 is where I will settle on this one. Hopefully the rest of the roster brings it tonight and we get some more matches at/near that level!


----------



## JustAName

The ladder match was absolutely mind-blowing to me, I loved every second of it, for all the insane spots they did it was very little fuck ups.. amazing effort by EVERYONE involved in my view


----------



## Roxinius

Himiko said:


> Surprised by all the Ember hate here. I think she’s great


Shes incredibly blad and her gimmick is God awful


----------



## I am the Storm

Shame the NXT Women's Championship match was booked after the ladder match. They should have booked some sort of quick squash between two others to let the crowd get their wind back.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

That ladder match was so damn fun. 6 amazing guys. People who talk so much shit about modern wrestling need to watch shows like these to see that the future is in pretty good hands.

Ember's entrance was really cool and I think this was the perfect choice to follow the opener. While it isn't amazing, it makes for a good cooldown.


----------



## Himiko

Roxinius said:


> Shes incredibly blad and her gimmick is God awful




Different strokes for different folks I guess. I like her gimmick.


----------



## Mango13

Well it took just 5 minutes to leave me completely bored and not paying attention to whats going on.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Honestly, I wish this was Ember Moon and Sane. Shayna seems like she needs more seasoning.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at Ember expecting a reaction from the crowd and they didn't give a fuck


----------



## Death Rider

The ladder match was so damn good. Everyone did a good job as well. 

Kind of glad a match I do not care about is after it.


----------



## MC

Shayna's selling is awesome this match :done


----------



## Soul_Body

Himiko said:


> Surprised by all the Ember hate here. I think she’s great


Getting the title AFTER Asuka relinquished it didn't do her any favors.


----------



## I am the Storm

The Eclipse is such an awesome move.:mark:


----------



## MC

Baszler popping her arm back into it's socket :done Now that's awesome!!


----------



## the_hound

wow total eclipse to the outside


----------



## Buhalovski

Both of them are terrible, especially Ember is highly overrated imo.


----------



## Erik.

Solid match, it must be said.


----------



## ellthom

Himiko said:


> Surprised by all the Ember hate here. I think she’s great


You do you man, I aint here to tell you that you are wrong, you can like who you want


----------



## Death Rider

OK may not be a fan of either but the popping the arm into place was kind of cool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Shayna selling big time in this match.


----------



## Himiko

Take a drink everytime Mauro says “behove”


----------



## wkc_23

This match ain't too bad, but there was no way it was topping the ladder match. No chance in hell.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That Eclipse was bad ass...


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I must say, pretty good psychology and selling by the women. :bjpenn


----------



## Alright_Mate

They're trying to tell a decent story here but the card placement has killed them.


----------



## JustAName

I will never understand why Moon gets so much hate, she has crisp offense that looks legit and her wrestling is good


----------



## Himiko

Soul_Body said:


> Getting the title AFTER Asuka relinquished it didn't do her any favors.




In fairness, no one could beat Asuka, and they all lost to her, so wouldn’t it have been the same for any woman who won it?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Nice counter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am liking this match.


----------



## I am the Storm

Fantastic Eclipse counter by Baszler!


----------



## wkc_23

Dat strength by Ember.


----------



## the_hound

the selling in this match is amazing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Helluva counter right dere.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hate to admit it, but it hurts my enjoyment a bit when I'm not sexually attracted to either competitor in a woman's match...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That was a good ass counter.


----------



## Soul_Body

Himiko said:


> Take a drink everytime Mauro says “behove”


Nah man. Alcohol poisoning is unpleasant.


----------



## I drink and I know things

That was better than the first match between the two.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:fuckyeah :yes


----------



## Mordecay

I tried to give them a chance, but nope, that match was boring


----------



## I am the Storm

Wow. Really good match that took place in the death spot. Both women delivered and the crowd didn't do it justice.


----------



## Mango13

Predictable outcome, get ready for however many more months of a terrible Women's division.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

The Bayley/Asuka finish!! Passed out


----------



## MC

Fantastic match-up. Shayna does it again :mark :mark :mark :mark 


Great psychology. Great selling.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. Shayna is the champ. Hopefully this means Ember goes to the Main Roster of they're gonna fight one more time.

That match was good. Better than their 1st IMO.


----------



## MJ

Look, we need to be objective and forget the excellent match that preceded this one. Good story told here, Ember had a great eclipse spot, Shayna countered the eclipse perfectly and the finish by referee stoppage was the right finish. That said, nothing outstanding so ***1/2 for me.


----------



## Jbardo

Honestly after how hot that first match was, gotta give them credit for putting on a solid match there.


----------



## ellthom

Bret Hart would have loved the technical storytelling in that match, very mat based.


----------



## Soul_Body

Himiko said:


> In fairness, no one could beat Asuka, and they all lost to her, so wouldn’t it have been the same for any woman who won it?


True.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Some good storytelling. BAYZLER is legit!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Death spot from a fan's POV, but those women had a fine match. 

Great storytelling.


----------



## the_hound

wow take a a bow ladies pretty damn good match, just a shame it followed that first match


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm sure I'll have the unpopular opinion but overall that was a pretty good match. Some cool spots throughout, had call backs to their rivalry, etc.

They had the impossible job of following that ladder match and did probably the best job they could with it.


----------



## Malakai

OK If Moon can get Lizzy Hale, then Nakamura better have Lindsey Stirling tomorrow!

also I didnt realize this didnt send. That was a great match. Much better than expected. Top notch storytelling


----------



## I drink and I know things

I would actually give that as high as *** 1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Shayna still selling! roud


----------



## wkc_23

Shayna's selling of her arm was amazing, I must say. Very good psychology in that match.


----------



## Cryptvill

That was a GOOD match, but Brayzler (sp) has a lot of work to do to win me over. She is stale/boring right now to me. Seems like a good wrestler tho, but that's only like 30% of the whole thing.


----------



## Soul_Body

Way better than it had any right to be.


----------



## I am the Storm

Ember Moon never got the run she deserved. With Asuka beating everyone seemingly forever, and now the rise of Baszler, her time in NXT appears done. Time for her to get onto the main roster, albeit whichever show Asuka isn't on.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Paige looked high as fuck there


----------



## Mordecay

That makeup isn't doing Paige any favours


----------



## MC

I have to give that match ***3/4 Incredible match


----------



## Dolorian

First two matches have been good. I wonder who from NXT will show up at the Women's Battle Royal tomorrow.


----------



## Himiko

Baszler looks like a little upset child who was scolded by their parents


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

COLE.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

He still outta breath lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Dang that chick who plays Paige is cute as hell. :Tripslick


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dijak or Ohno will surely be joining UE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lol at The Rock/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Back to the matches I give a fuck about.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Crasp

Decent match. Honestly, kind of glad to see the title off of Ember as it never really clicked due to the circumstances, although with Shayna as champ, quality of title matches will probably drop off somewhat.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Willing to bet that Dunne gets an enormous reaction from the crowd. :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Triple Threat Tag Match is up Next.


----------



## the_hound

Mugging of Cena said:


> Dang that chick who plays Paige is cute as hell. :Tripslick


shes 13 ffs:ghost


----------



## Mango13

Still pissed Street Profits got eliminated.


----------



## Alexander_G

I want to be a Shayna fan but it's hard to be a Shayna fan. She's that type of wrestler to me.

Her strengths never seem to outweigh her noticeable drawbacks. She's best at a slow paced match than a quick one (find her match against Toni Storm in Stardom for example) and she definitely has an intimidating presence, but sometimes it's like watching Frankenstein's monster move in there. She's not, what's the word... limber. 

She's also like Sabre in that she has to get her hands on you in order for her to look impressive; when she's a distance from her opponent you almost expect them to run circles around her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This match should be good.


----------



## Death Rider

Could not get into the match at all due to having no interest in the pair. Will give it a second watch when less tired to see if it is a good match but could not focus on it


----------



## MC

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Back to the matches I give a fuck about.
> 
> :mark:


The match were actually really good.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

the_hound said:


> shes 13 ffs:ghost


You know what they say, if there’s grass on the field, sit on my face. :yum:


----------



## wkc_23

The next 3 matches wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MC 16 said:


> The match were actually really good.


I didn't say it wasn't. I said I didn't care about it. Two different things.


----------



## I am the Storm

Let's go AoP!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Congratulations to my girl for winning her newly crowned, NXT Women's Championship!!! 







*


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

So proud of Shayna! She has such insane ring chemistry with Ember! They always tell great stories! Congratulations to the #QueenOfSpades and the NEEEEEEW NXT WOMEN'S CHAMPION, SHAYNA BAAAAAAAAAAASZLER!!


----------



## Mordecay

Well, with the borefest out of the way, next 3 matches should be good to great


----------



## the_hound

Mugging of Cena said:


> You know what they say, if there’s grass on the field, sit on my face. :yum:


i like my women like my cards, always hit on 16


----------



## AngryConsumer

PETE F*CKING DUNNE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

AOP may be obese, but they write really good novels.


----------



## Piledriven

AOP's last match in NXT?


----------



## Crasp

The obese authors of pain!


----------



## Corey

C'mon Roddy and Pete! Strong deserves to actually win something for all his hard work. :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Roddy and Dunne have been awesome as hell as a team so I kinda want to see them win but I think UE will retain somehow.


----------



## Himiko

So The Undisputed Era could win the tournament despite not even being in the tournament [emoji848]


----------



## MC

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I didn't say it wasn't. I said I didn't care about it. Two different things.


The comment was very negative which suggest that you may not liked it. Did you or did you not?


----------



## Mango13

Strong is going to flop hard as fuck on the main roster.


----------



## MJ

Who else would be down for Pete Dunne as a double champion? Could be a good way to use him if you don't want him in the main event picture right now! 

This should be good!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MC 16 said:


> The comment was very negative which suggest that you may not liked it. Did you or did you not?


Wait, how was it 'negative?' Because I said I didn't care about it? Sorry. Is it a rule for this generation where you have to care about every single match and feud a company does?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Time to watch Roddy and Dunne put on a Wrestling masterclass.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I actually really dig UE’s theme song.


----------



## Death Rider

Hmm so maybe Cole is actually pulling double duty?


----------



## the_hound

JJ yasssssssss


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Don't think it will happen, but really want Dunne and Strong to win this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wish Undisputed Era could win.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

I wonder where they go with cole from here assuming Black wins the title... i thought for sure they’d explore that feud again but it looks like Cole’s going to be holding down the midcard


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

O'Reilly and Dunne could have some seriously SICK exchanges....


----------



## Buhalovski

Adam Cole will make almost 1 hour of wrestling for a few hours time. What a lad!


----------



## Mordecay

If there is no DQ, why do they even say that 3 men must be in the ring at all times?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole taking another crazy bump.

:lmao

This guy is insane.


----------



## Mango13

rip Cole


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Kyle came out like a bat out of hell lmao.


----------



## the_hound

table for cole


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Man that ladder match took everything outta the crowd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ironman Adam Cole wiped out.


----------



## MC

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Wait, how was it 'negative?' Because I said I didn't care about it? Sorry. Is it a rule for this generation where you have to care about every single match and feud a company does?


Umm saying that you didn't care about a match is being negative about the match. Not necessarily negative about the quality, more the existence itself. 

Not really a big deal but you kinda were. :lol


----------



## Trifektah

I was a big fan of Mauro's MMA commentary and was a champion of his in WWE since he joined.....but he is fucking unbearable tonight. Spazzing out over everything. Take it down a notch. Jesus fuck....


----------



## wkc_23

Kyle O'Reilly is smooth as shit.


----------



## Oladipo

This Pete Dunn kid is gonna have to lose the 1930s bathing suit before I can take him seriously. When you're already 5'4" with a horseface, you really can't afford atrocious ring attire.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MC 16 said:


> Umm saying that you didn't care about a match is being negative about the match. Not necessarily negative about the quality, more the existence itself.
> 
> Not really a big deal but you kinda were. :lol


It wasn't just the match, I didn't care about the feud going into the match; that's why I didn't care about the match going into it. 

You got people on here who said it was 'boring.' And you're singling out my 'negativity' for just saying I didn't care about it. Not that it was boring. Not that it sucked. But that I didn't care about the feud/story/match is somehow more negative than other more negative adjectives that others in here used. Odd. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

The crowd got too excited in the opener and prematurely ejaculated. Hopefully the refractory period ends soon.


----------



## Roxinius

Oladipo said:


> This Pete Dunn kid is gonna have to lose the 1930s bathing suit before I can take him seriously. When you're already 5'4" with a horseface, you really can't afford atrocious ring attire.


I'm sure he gives a shit about your irrelevant opinion


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lol @ KO’R


----------



## ellthom

lol at O'Reily


----------



## I drink and I know things

I wish the Revival would just come back.


----------



## Crasp

Some top quality strategery from the obese authors of pain.


----------



## thebat2

O'Reilly thought he was Goku!


----------



## RapShepard

Oladipo said:


> This Pete Dunn kid is gonna have to lose the 1930s bathing suit before I can take him seriously. When you're already 5'4" with a horseface, you really can't afford atrocious ring attire.


I think it adds to him being an ugly brawling brute mother fucker lol


----------



## Casual Fan #52

DGenerationMC said:


> Anyone think we're gonna be hearing "Derrick Bateman" chants?


Do you think once on the main roster EC3 will ever have a segment or moment with Fandango? If they do they need to make a reference to Bateman and Dirty Curty.


----------



## the_hound

Trifektah said:


> I was a big fan of Mauro's MMA commentary and was a champion of his in WWE since he joined.....but he is fucking unbearable tonight. Spazzing out over everything. Take it down a notch. Jesus fuck....


would rather have mauro instead of michael cole


----------



## Mordecay

The opener killed the crowd lol


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

Fucking love Pete Dunne, so young but so talented.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'd love to see Dunne/O'Reilly go one-on-one soon. :mark:


----------



## MC

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> It wasn't just the match, I didn't care about the feud going into the match; that's why I didn't care about the match going into it.
> 
> You got people on here who said it was 'boring.' And you're singling out my 'negativity' for just saying I didn't care about it. Not that it was boring. Not that it sucked. But that I didn't care about the feud/story/match is somehow more negative than other more negative adjectives that others in here used. Odd. :lol


It was more you not really being clear about why you felt this way. But cool, now I know. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

This would be so much better if AOP weren't included.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MC 16 said:


> It was more you not really being clear about why you felt this way. But cool :lol


Sorry. Outside of saying I didn't care about it, I didn't know I had to write a paragraph on why.

But it wasn't bad to me. I think it was as good as they can do in that particular spot. But even still, I didn't care about it. But that doesn't mean it was bad by any means.


----------



## Oladipo

Who's closer to the default create-a-wrestler template from a video game: Kyle O'Reilly or Roderick Strong?


----------



## RapShepard

Only thing that's bad with this match is if there's no DQ tagging in seems pointless


----------



## Piledriven

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

YES!!! FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

WTF?! Nooooooo!


----------



## Crasp

Great turn. I thought it might happen and I'm glad it did.


----------



## Prayer Police

What the hell!?


----------



## wkc_23

THAT HEEL TURN


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Heel turn OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## ellthom

I did not see that coming :O


----------



## AngryConsumer

HEEL TURN! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT RODDY STRONG TURNED!!!!


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

Can anyone explain what it is about Adam Cole makes him so popular? Does nothing for me and he looks like a 10 year old in the ring compared to everyone else


----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## dukenukem3do

Oh shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

wtf, was not expecting that at all lmfao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:wow


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

What the fuck? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Death Rider

OK that was a curious ending. BSS vs Undisputed era feud :mark:???


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, fuck me.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at that turn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Roderick Strong, you BASTARD!!! :cuss:


----------



## Piledriven

Holy shit! GOAT writing right there.


----------



## SNak

OMG YESSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Finally!!!

Roddy is heel like he should've been in the first place.


----------



## Erik.

Didn't pay attention to that match at all


----------



## RapShepard

Lmao what


----------



## I drink and I know things

Oladipo said:


> Who's closer to the default create-a-wrestler template from a video game: Kyle O'Reilly or Roderick Strong?


You're clearly just here to troll and aren't very good at it.


----------



## Prayer Police

So, is he just replacing Fish while he's injured?


----------



## wkc_23

Great replacement for Bobby Fish. Amazing amazing amazing turn right there.


----------



## MC

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Sorry. Outside of saying I didn't care about it, I didn't know I had to write a paragraph on why.
> 
> But it wasn't bad to me. I think it was as good as they can do in that particular spot. But even still, I didn't care about it. But that doesn't mean it was bad by any means.


A paragraph? You think that would've been enough? No smh

-----



Roderick Strong turning heel :bjpenn


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Holy shit! Did NOT see that coming. Guess Roddy is Apart of The Undisputed Era and has turned heel!

The Match was good though.


----------



## reubyville

Classic "Windham turns on Lex, joins Horseman" angle! Love it!


----------



## Roxinius

Didn't see that coming holy shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fucking awesome.

:mark:

I can't believe how much better NXT is than the main roster shows.

:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

My god, that was beautiful! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

we must be getting a sanity vs undisputed era match at some point then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well, I am happy that the Undisputed Era retained. :yes


----------



## RapShepard

Now that's the one bad thing about this era, it's hard to do heel shit if folk are going to yes it lol


----------



## Mango13

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I can't believe how much better NXT is than the main roster shows.
> 
> :lmao



It's amazing what can happen when you don't have a senile out of touch old fuck making all the decisions isn't it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MC 16 said:


> A paragraph? You think that would've been enough? No smh
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> Roderick Strong turning heel :bjpenn


Sure, I suppose so. I just didn't think anyone would care so much. Or think not caring for something is more negative than calling it 'boring.'


----------



## TD Stinger

Not what I would have done but they executed the turn well.

Are ya happy, @TJQ ? Lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I love Kyle's air guitar with the title, the best since Hogan.

Does this mean Roddy's going after the NXT Title, so UE can get all the belts?


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Nice surprise there... nxt always gets these kinds of things right


----------



## JustAName

THAT is how you do a heel turn, take fucking notice main show "creative"


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Roddy you fucking scum! :cuss:

I hope Pete Dunn breaks your fingers one by one! :cuss:


----------



## Malakai

What a great swerve!


----------



## Godlike13

Ooh, that was a good turn.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Dunne about to get Moustache Mtn and Wolfgang to have himself a gang war!!!!!


----------



## ellthom

RapShepard said:


> Now that's the one bad thing about this era, it's hard to do heel shit if folk are going to yes it lol


thats the one complaint I had about it, I was saying "You are not supposed to yes that you idiots" xD

Was awesome though. I like unexpected heel turns.


----------



## Illogical

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Can anyone explain what it is about Adam Cole makes him so popular? Does nothing for me and he looks like a 10 year old in the ring compared to everyone else


He has a catchphrase that people can say and in the indys, he said "suck my dick" a lot. He's pretty meh imo.


----------



## MJ

Unfortunately, AOP took this match down a notch, but the beautiful Strong heel turn at the end was superbly executed. Another ***1/2 for me, all things considered. Consistently above average matches so far, and these next two matches have MOTY potential written all over them! Incredible!


----------



## Trophies

Needed classic JR on the call there...not this way dammit, not this way!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I love Kyle's air guitar with the title, the best since Hogan.
> 
> Does this mean Roddy's going after the NXT Title, so UE can get all the belts?


The UK Title come on brother you know this

ADAM F*CKING COLE BAYBAY !! ADAMTWOBELTS!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Bruh


----------



## the_hound

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Fucking awesome.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> I can't believe how much better NXT is than the main roster shows.
> 
> :lmao


since the day NXT did its first ever ppv arrival, it was better than the main shows, fast forward a couple of years later, its SHITTING all over the main shows


----------



## Jbardo

Great heel turn because A)nobody expected it B)Strong is a good replacement for Fish C)It actually makes sense as Strong has been losing all the big matches and finally decided to make the move to join undisputed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Best heel turn of the weekend. Will Shane's top it?.


----------



## Crasp

DGenerationMC said:


> I love Kyle's air guitar with the title, the best since Hogan.
> 
> Does this mean Roddy's going after the NXT Title, so UE can get all the belts?


Eh, I think it's more likely he's just going to be a longer term partner for Kyle until Fish is healed up.


----------



## Corey

I hope this means they make Roddy & Kyle the Tag Champs and they have an even longer run. :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Black vs Almas up Next. I think this could go either way honestly.


----------



## MC

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Sure, I suppose so. I just didn't think anyone would care so much. Or think not caring for something is more negative than calling it 'boring.'


Never said you were more negative then others but okay. You were just the first poster I saw tbh. It's really not that big of deal, seriously. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Can anyone explain what it is about Adam Cole makes him so popular? Does nothing for me and he looks like a 10 year old in the ring compared to everyone else


He's charismatic as hell


----------



## wkc_23

Cole's face :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

BOOK. ALMAS. OVER. 

*Tranquillo*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Surprised they're doing this match and Gargano/Ciampa back to back. Crowd might be dead by the time Gargano/Ciampa starts. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Do you think once on the main roster EC3 will ever have a segment or moment with Fandango? If they do they need to make a reference to Bateman and Dirty Curty.


Might as well sign Karlee Perez back too.


----------



## Mango13

I think I might be the only one that wants Black to win here lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This match is going to be good. :mark


----------



## RapShepard

ellthom said:


> thats the one complaint I had about it, I was saying "You are not supposed to yes that you idiots" xD
> 
> Was awesome though. I like unexpected heel turns.


I guess it was probably too awesome in person not to cheer but damn lol. Like it went from "fuck you" to "well no this is kind of cool actually" :lmao


----------



## ObsoleteMule

I love me some Andrade but its Aleister’s time now. This match is going to be great


----------



## Crasp

Well this won't be on the Almas-Gargano level but it should be fun.


----------



## I am the Storm

I hate when the main title doesn't close the show.:shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MC 16 said:


> Never said you were more negative then others but okay. You were just the first poster I saw tbh. It's really not that big of deal, seriously. :lol


Okay cool. No hard feelings. Was just trying to provide with you an answer since you kept asking what I meant. :shrug


----------



## the_hound

love this entrance song


----------



## Beatles123

OKAY ALMAS

TIME TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The UK Title come on brother you know this
> 
> ADAM F*CKING COLE BAYBAY !! ADAMTWOBELTS!!!


You're right.

Fuck it, give them ALL the belts, BAYBAY!!!!!!











Black's theme :dance


----------



## Insomnia

Good Entrance and Theme still! :banderas


----------



## Crasp

Tommy fuckin' End.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mango13 said:


> I think I might be the only one that wants Black to win here lol


I'm for Black too.


----------



## Mango13

Zelina wens3


----------



## the_hound

BTW did anybody notice the barbed wire roll under the ring, not sure if it was a roll or it might have been a barbed wire bat or something


----------



## I drink and I know things

Probably the right move to have this before the D.I.Y. match. I will say that I'm a little worried about Ciampa's knee. That's well under a year after an ACL tear...


----------



## Insomnia

Zelina! :mark:


----------



## Jbardo

Usually I would want the nxt title match to go last, however with the build for Champa v Gargano, I can understand this decision.


----------



## Roxinius

THE MAN said:


> Best heel turn of the weekend. Will Shane's top it?.


No because Shane's you could see coming from a mile away


----------



## Dolorian

Aleister Black is \m/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Zelina! Ay Carumba! :mark


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I’m so mad. I was just thinking that Roddy is one of the best pure babyfaces this side of Daniel Bryan and Johnny Gargano. Then he goes and does something like this. :vincefu

:flair


----------



## CesaroSwing

Is Aleister Black well liked?


----------



## I drink and I know things

The Wrestlemania card does look stacked tomorrow and I'm already depressed at what a disappointment it will be compared to this show.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

I bet Bobby gets mad that Roddy basically replaced him.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Zelina... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mugging of Cena said:


> I’m so mad. I was just thinking that Roddy is one of the best pure babyfaces this side of Daniel Bryan and Johnny Gargano. Then he goes and does something like this. :vincefu
> 
> :flair


Roddy has shitty little boots, therefore he can't be trusted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good action from Black.


----------



## Mango13

I drink and I know things said:


> The Wrestlemania card does look stacked tomorrow and I'm already depressed at what a disappointment it will be compared to this show.


I've been saying it all week, this is the best Mania card we have seen in a while and it's still not gonna compare to this Takeover show.


----------



## Crasp

It warms my heart to hear a "let's go Almas" chant.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I have to poop and it's getting worse by the minute and I'm going to try to hold out until the end of the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Zelina's been naughty. addlin


----------



## the_hound

i can't believe thats Rosita from tna


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Gargano and Ciampa getting the main event spot! That is gonna be something special.


----------



## Crasp

the_hound said:


> i can't believe thats Rosita from tna


Which one, Almas or Black?


----------



## Mango13

That was awesome


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That was a good ass move Almas made.


----------



## the_hound

fantastic match


----------



## Alright_Mate

This crowd is a fucking joke.


----------



## MC

Really good title match.


----------



## sailord

really good match so far. the main event should be great


----------



## wkc_23

This is a very fast paced match. Good shit.


----------



## Crasp

It's pronounced "_strategery_", Nigel.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Almas is too f*cking good. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

These guys have got great chemistry


----------



## MC

Lovely plancha by Almas :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love the pace of this match.


----------



## Piledriven

This match is so damn good. Why is the crowd so quiet?!


----------



## MJ

My god. Almas keeps winning me over with his in ring psychology. Watch out Kenny, you got competition for Wrestler of the Year 2018.


----------



## the_hound

spiked rana wow


----------



## Trophies

Does that Zelina interference ever work? :lol


----------



## ellthom

Vega is the best


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man this match is good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another GREAT match.

:mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

Almas is the Mexican star they were hoping Del Rio would be.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Zelina Vega is the best manager in Wrestling right now.


----------



## Piledriven

WOW great spot!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:clap good near fall.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sick counter by Almas!!!!


----------



## sailord

i like the heel is trying to win in a hell way


----------



## wkc_23

This match :mark :mark


----------



## Crasp

Oh no, Black's going to win. Still, great match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is what a main event title match should be.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

These guys are so damn good. NXT is on fire.


----------



## Piledriven

Epic nearfall!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

These two are beating the shit out of each other yet only half the crowd seem interested.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love that knee. :mark


----------



## ellthom

holy shit this match :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## wkc_23

THAT FUCKING NEAR FALL


----------



## Mango13

This match :mark:


----------



## sailord

what a match loving this


----------



## the_hound

man this match is bloody amazing


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Yeeesss!!! Black wins!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE NXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## I drink and I know things

That match rivaled or surpassed the ladder match. What the fuck? These Takeover shows are so fucking great. I can't even...


----------



## Trophies

Zelina interference back fired...big time :mark


----------



## Piledriven

Fantastic match! Great work gentlemen


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

To think a year ago we were getting Shinsuke vs Roode. That match had half the effort and physicality of what we just got.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

OMG Holy Shit! Zelina Fucked it up and Alister Black is the WWE champion!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Wow very surprised Aleister won. Good match.


----------



## Mango13

Black wins!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godlike13

For the life of me I don’t get Alister Black.


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol what a finish


----------



## Lok

NEW CHAMP!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excellent match. Last near fall was epic.


----------



## Mordecay

Great match, awesome finish


----------



## AngryConsumer

Match-after-match-after-match! NXT is delivering on all cylinders!

Can WWE go ahead and push Almas as the next Mexican superstar that he damn well deserves now? :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Good match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Amazing match and amazing what happens when they give the fans what they want!


----------



## the_hound

i honestly can't wait for the rematch down the road, amazing


----------



## RiverFenix

Almas should have retained. Too much change tonight. Almas giving Black his first loss and retaining would have been the better decision. Black doesn't need to get the undefeated push, he's good enough not to need it and it becomes a detriment and is a lazy booking crutch.


----------



## wkc_23

Not gonna lie, I think that match was better than the ladder match.


----------



## Beatles123

NO MAN IS EVER TRULY GOOD! :mark


----------



## Crasp

NXT right now is easily the best it's been since '14-'15.


----------



## Cryptvill

Great finish for the match


----------



## SNak

RIP tomorrow's WM. No way it can be as good as this. NO.FUCKING.WAY... and still Johnny G vs Ciampa left...

Still counting days for Trips to be in charge of all WWE.


----------



## sailord

Vega went to the well 2 many times it costed almas the match


----------



## Buhalovski

That goofy smile from Aleister... i really dont like it smh


----------



## Roxinius

Well good luck wm34 you ain't topping this and there's still one match to go


----------



## MJ

Gonna give another ****1/2 for this one, tied with the ladder match. I was alright with either man winning, but Aleister deserves this run. Almas is ready for the main roster.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This Takeover is just SHITTING all over the last Takeover and probably Wrestlemania too.


----------



## Death Rider

SO HAPPY :mark: MY BOY BLACK :mark: :mark: :mark: I think Almas stays in NXT for a bit before going up around Summerslam time


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## JustAName

What a fantastic story that match told..just amazing I love wrestling sooo much!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Black just won the NXT Championship, Cole won the NWA Championship, and Undisputed got to retain their Tag Titles. 4-0 so far in this event. :Cocky *_


----------



## ellthom

I feel like I need at least a 30 minute half time break to breath before the next match lol


----------



## Jersey

Riccochet killed it tonight, the triangle shooting star press, falling off the ladder moonsault and the shooting star on the ladder was great. It does make it look easy.

I'm glad Black won as I predicted, now I'm looking forward to seeing Black vs Drew.


----------



## MC

Good match but it was missing something for me. ***1/2


----------



## Trophies

"Listen, if you die...we're not responsible. Good luck Johnny!" -Triple H


----------



## the_hound

i'm so doing the facebook live just so i can thank him for nxt. call it cringe call it what you want, this guy, dusty, regal and the rest that helped make nxt, are bloody legends who should be producing the main shows

here we go, candice heel turn


----------



## Jbardo

Another great match. I’m a big fan of both guys so didn’t care who won.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Gargano vs Ciampa to close out the night. The Match we've all be waiting for! The Motherfucking main event!

Gargano to win please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't wait until Triple H is in charge of Raw and SD. Fuck old man Vince.


----------



## TD Stinger

Time for the reason we're all here boys and girls!

Gargano vs. Ciampa. Unsanctioned. Let's fucking do this.


----------



## Jersey

THE MAN said:


> That would be my preferred outcome. :mark


 We were right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm fine with either man winning because this match will kick ass. :mark


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Goosebumps


----------



## Mango13

This video package :mark:


----------



## Piledriven

Asshole chant. I love it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa with no music. So old school!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Coming out to no music, I love it. Just soak in the boos.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I like that Jacket Ciampa got on.


----------



## I drink and I know things

For this show to not fall into the "great" category, this match has to be mediocre or worse. I doubt that happens.


----------



## ellthom

He's such a great heel he doesn't even have a theme. Thats deep


----------



## Prayer Police

Is that a re-purposed Miz jacket?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That heat for Ciampa! :banderas


----------



## TarzanTaborda

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Can't wait until Triple H is in charge of Raw and SD. Fuck old man Vince.


absolutely!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Ciampa looks like a fucking bad ass Civil War general.


----------



## the_hound

now that is heat


----------



## Roxinius

That is one bad ass jacket


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Roman laughs at these boo's


----------



## Trophies

Crowd is da real MVP tonight :lmao


----------



## Piledriven

Goosebumps for Ciampa's entrance. So damn good.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I drink and I know things said:


> Ciampa looks like a fucking bad ass Civil War general.


Union or Confederate? 

:lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Love how much the crowd hates Ciampa.


----------



## the_hound

FUCK YOU CIAMPA chants just wow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JOHNNY WRESTLING!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Dude, Ciampa is looking JACKED now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That pop.

:trips8


----------



## AngryConsumer

This is going to be absolute madness... :mark: :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Nice shoulder pad, Johnny...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I like what Gargano got on too. Especially his boots.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Here we go. This match is gonna be quite a sight.


----------



## the_hound

drake has black gloves on and a black shirt, VIOLENCE IS ABOUT TO ENSUE


----------



## Piledriven

Goddamn!! Love this match already and it's not even 5 minutes in haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Would add alot of if they let Johnny get some color tonight..


----------



## Crasp

the_hound said:


> drake has black gloves on and a black shirt


And a great tan.


----------



## Mango13

LOL was that Shane chilling in the front row?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ciampa looks so evil.


----------



## I am the Storm

Love how Ciampa's "entrance theme" was the crowd's hate, their boos, and, well, non-PG chants.:banderas


----------



## I drink and I know things

DGenerationMC said:


> Union or Confederate?
> 
> :lol


Definitely strikes me as Confederate. He has Stonewall Jackson's scary eyes.


----------



## the_hound

shades of van dam and bam bam or rvd and lynn


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh, hey, Shane's in the front row.


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK old school ripping up the mats


----------



## Trophies

Pulling off the mat exposing the concrete. Vintage! :mark


----------



## Crasp

Catch, Byron!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Concrete.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13

mama mia chants lmfao


----------



## the_hound

MAMA MIA CHANTS HAHAHA


----------



## Prayer Police

Atomic wedgie


----------



## Crasp

Lots of Tomasso ass in this match. It's toned, I guess.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ciampa has a nice ass!


----------



## Piledriven

holy fuck!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Watch out announcers:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I drink and I know things said:


> Definitely strikes me as Confederate. He has Stonewall Jackson's scary eyes.












:lmao Holy shit, he does :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OH SHIT.

:trips8


----------



## the_hound

ummmm arse crack

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Dolorian

DGenerationMC said:


> Oh, hey, Shane's in the front row.


Bryan said how he wold like to have Gargano on SD earlier today so maybe Shane is there to "scout" some talent.


----------



## Mango13

damn that suplex hurt my back lmfao


----------



## Mordecay

That wedgie lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

There is a chance that nothing at Wrestlemania will be one of the 3 best matches WWE puts on this weekend.


----------



## I am the Storm

I love when the crowd hates the heel.:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Whatever Ciampa's workout regimen is, I want it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They are going to kill each other.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus, Gargano just landed right on his head.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Johnny with the HBK turnbuckle flip bump.


----------



## MC

Loving this match. It isn't pretty. It's brutal, physical. Exactly what this needed to be.


----------



## the_hound

can i just say, this heel heat is on the verge of shane douglas attacking pitbull 2


----------



## Roxinius

If one match ever needed some blood it's this one


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

I'm not one of those "we need blood all the time!!" guys, but this match def needs it. Would kick it into that extra gear.


----------



## Piledriven

Fuck I love Ciampa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Johnny keep on fighting.


----------



## I drink and I know things

DGenerationMC said:


> :lmao Holy shit, he does :lmao


That guy was a fascinating character. I read a book about him called Rebel Yell back in February. One of the best books I've read this year.


----------



## the_hound

hahaha ciampa

wanker chants


----------



## Crasp

Must be a few brits in the house...


----------



## ellthom

Are they 'you're a wanker' chants? lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dolorian said:


> Bryan said how he wold like to have Gargano on SD earlier today so maybe Shane is there to "scout" some talent.


Or maybe he's there to cut a rug with No Way Jose again.


----------



## Mordecay

That lunatic face :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

hahaha, he stole that guy's crutches!


----------



## Trophies

Dude on crutches a plant :lmao


----------



## Crasp

Crutch theft is the greatest.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That guy being used as a prop :lol


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Those crutches still have the barcode on them ? Brand spanking new


----------



## Piledriven

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shit, that thud!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK.

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Blood would enhance this match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuuuuuuckkkk! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

JESUS CHRIST I HEARD THAT FROM HERE

you deserve it chants


----------



## ellthom

most unique use of the 'You deserve it' chant lol


----------



## Mango13

You deserve it chants after lmfao


----------



## Trophies

Right on the concrete. daaaam

Crowd with a "you deserve it" chant :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Broken back, you deserve it chants :kobelol


----------



## Prayer Police

somebody got a gif of that guy in the crowds face?


----------



## wkc_23

Holy fuck, that had to hurt.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Man am I wishing they could get juice right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

'You Deserve it' chant.

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

For the first time in 4 years, a "You Deserve It" chant doesn't make me cringe.


----------



## Piledriven

Fuck that bump made my skin crawl. Unbelievable. I didn't think they were going to actually use the exposed concrete.


----------



## Mordecay

"You deserve it" :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ciampa's head just went humpty dumpty.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

WHY isn't Johnny going after Ciampa's knee??!!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You Deserve It chants were great. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## the_hound

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Alright_Mate

Storytelling at it's best.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Holy Shit this is amazing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Barry Bonds swings with the crutch


----------



## ellthom

this is the one match that could benefit some blood


----------



## Roxinius

Got damn ouch


----------



## Malakai

Has anyone checked on the polar ice caps with this damn Ciampa heat?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn!


----------



## wkc_23

Oh hell nah


----------



## the_hound

blood is coming the gloves are back on


----------



## Piledriven

This is one of the greatest PPVs I've ever seen.


----------



## Mordecay

Waiting for the chops/palm strikes exchange and people going nuts for it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tables? :tripsscust


----------



## Trophies

"What a sadistic son of a bitch!"


----------



## Firefighter9050

This PPV is absolutely amazing


----------



## the_hound

HOLY SHIT "what a sadistic son of a bitch" mauro


----------



## SNak

"What a sadistic son of a bitch" 

LMFAO


----------



## Malakai

even that botch was amazing


----------



## Piledriven

I want this match to go on for another hour. This is awesome.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This Match is everything it should be and more. My God.


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah this match is losing me it's feeling extra fucking long and drawn out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He kicked out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Story-telling at it's finest.


----------



## Piledriven

Fuck me that nearfall. So good!


----------



## Mango13

This match :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn!


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Johnny is legendary


----------



## SNak

NXT NXT NXT!!!


----------



## the_hound

what a fucking sequence


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

K, gotta be a fuckery finish


----------



## MC

THIS MATCH!! They are putting on a clinic right now.


----------



## Erik.

That really should have been the finish.


----------



## Crasp

Johnny already with 2 MotY contenders under his belt this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

QJELRADO[IAPF;KOEWPAMFKDSO'L


----------



## Prayer Police

how are they gonna finish this?


----------



## Trophies

This is pure madness.


----------



## Himiko

This is a great match and all, but seriously how many near falls does one match need?


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah this is ridiculous in a bad way now


----------



## the_hound

heart n mouth stuff


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

No way you kick outta that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Roxinius

So this ends with one of them dying right?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ciampa's eye appears to be swelling up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WHAT A SEGMENT.


----------



## AngryConsumer

What a goddamn f*cking rollercoaster of emotions! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Holy fuuuck


----------



## dukenukem3do

What a match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

hahaha that was a brutal submission


----------



## wkc_23

That ending was beautifully done. Great match.


----------



## Jbardo

What a fucking match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

This show, man. This fucking show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:clap


----------



## SNak

JOHNNYYYYY!!


----------



## ellthom

what a match 

What a PPV

Wrestlemania good luck :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah that ending was poo for me. It started off great then went too long


----------



## Erik.

That fan :lmao


----------



## Mango13

What a match and what a show :mark: sorry main roster you aint coming close to topping this.


----------



## Piledriven

That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Cryptvill

Damn, pretty cool ending and fantastic match


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

What a fucking match, Johnny wrestling finally gets the big win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WRSGFRWSGFWDSGFWRGFRWGFVWRSGVRWEGFD

5 FUCKING STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UNREAL FUCKING FINISH!!!


----------



## Mordecay

:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:vincecry:vincecry:vincecry:vincecry:vincecry


----------



## ObsoleteMule

NXT never fails to make me hate the main roster more. Like its literally the same company! Why cant the main roster be like this


----------



## dukenukem3do

I hope wrestle mania can be just as good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS GARGANO FUCKING WON! MOTHERFUCKING PERFECTION!!!

Awesome Match and great cap off to a AMAZING Takeover. Let's see Mania be even as half as good as this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BAD ASS finish. :sodone


----------



## Erik.

It's a shame Wrestlemania isn't about match quality - I guess that's why they give us NXT the night before. All about that work rate.


----------



## Roxinius

Best takeover ever?


----------



## TD Stinger

So, anyone else emotionally drained?


----------



## ellthom

that match was pure storytelling.


----------



## Himiko

ObsoleteMule said:


> NXT never fails to make me hate the main roster more. Like its literally the same company! Why cant the main roster be like this




——> :vincecry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Takeover> Mania.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

That finish was great, this show has delivered on all levels.


----------



## Dolorian

That was a very good finish for the match.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

That Gargano title win is gonna feel so sweet once it comes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Story-telling. People still get it.

:mj2


----------



## Prayer Police

That guy needs his crutches back....


----------



## Crasp

Roxinius said:


> Best takeover ever?


You know what, I think it probably was.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

They must have all the faith in the world in Johnny Gargano. Two 30+ minute TakeOver main events and they have been absolutely amazing. This guy has such a great future ahead of him. He works so hard to defy any limitations that could possibly face him.


----------



## AngryConsumer

What. A. Show. 

WOW!

Best NXT Takeover... ever! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

I know Mania will have at least 3, maybe 4 matches that have the potential to top these matches...but idk. We have to see.


----------



## Mordecay

That was a beautiful story


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This show more than met my expectations. :mark


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Amazing TakeOver. Amazing matches. Amazing main event. That's the story-telling the main roster is missing.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that ending was poo for me. It started off great then went too long


Sounds like YOUR problem, not ours! :jericho2


----------



## MC

Incredible match with some tremendous storytelling.


----------



## Jbardo

I expected a great show and got one of the best shows I have ever seen. Wow.


----------



## Himiko

It’s a shame watching NXT’s amazing matches knowing 90% of the superstars will flop/be ruined on the main roster


----------



## ellthom

even the weakest match of the card (Ember v Blaszer) was serviceable and had good storytelling behind it. I cannot say a single match disappointed me.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

That match felt like it was 7 hours long, the pacing was so bad.


----------



## wkc_23

I don't know about you guys, but this is a 10/10 show for me.


----------



## SNak

Epic ppv. Will easily be the best of all 2018.

NXT makes me happy, unlike his bigger brothers. Writing is, at the very least, solid. Brilliant so many times. I would gladly fuck NXT writers, don't even care what gender they are. Love them.

It's a fucking shame how MNR and SDL fail miserably compared to NXT when they should be the better show. Seriously, Vince, gtfo and let Triple H do your job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWE will be in GREAT hands once Triple H takes over.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Fucking hell what a match and what a show. NXT is on just a whole different level right now. First we had Black vs Cole and Gargano vs Almas at NXT Takeover Philadelphia and now we have had a fantastic ladder match, Almas vs Black was great and Ciampa vs Gargano was storytelling at its best. I just hope we can top it off with Undisputed Era vs British Strong Style.


----------



## ellthom

Himiko said:


> It’s a shame watching NXT’s amazing matches knowing 90% of the superstars will flop/be ruined on the main roster


Which is why I try and enjoy it while it lasts... it's a sad truth unfortunately


----------



## MJ

I can't give this match 5* as for me it only passed the ladder match/NXT title match (both ****1/2) in the final couple minutes. Thus, a very well deserved ****3/4 for me - and a lot of it was based on the gradual storytelling and pacing of the match. 

If I tally up all my scores throughout the evening, and put about 60% of the emphasis on my scores for the final two matches, I give this show an 8.6/10. Very consistent for WWE standards. Best NXT Takeover card in recent memory.


----------



## the_hound

sam said before the nxt event "this could be the best takeover yet" guess what, he was fucking right.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MOTN? Take your pick. :bow


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

The opening match set the bar so high that it won't get topped all weekend. Gargano/Ciampa was peak storytelling, they should have a trilogy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Daaaaamn. Lot of people from various places saying this was one of the best WWE PPVS of all time.


----------



## Mango13

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Daaaaamn. Lot of people from various places saying this was one of the best WWE PPVS of all time.


Can't say I disagree with that opinion.


----------



## TD Stinger

Was planing on watching SuperCard of Honor after this show, but fuck that I'm too drained from that show to watch anything else tonight.


----------



## ellthom

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That match felt like it was 7 hours long, the pacing was so bad.


Depends what you got out of it. As a match it probably wasnt as good as two others on this card, but what it lacked in pacing it made up for in storytelling. I honestly preferred their CWC match better, but this one had more emotion and build behind it in my opinion it was the investment I got behind.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

The storytelling. The selling. The psychology. 

roud

:applause

:Vince2


----------



## Oladipo

Decent match. A bit long and overdone, really. 2.5/5


----------



## wkc_23

Going out on the record here and saying that Wrestlemania has no chance in fucking hell of beating this show.


----------



## MC

The 6-Man ladder match was utter chaos and I loved it. There was some incredible and insane spots by almost everyone in the match. Everyone got a moment to shine and everyone looked great.

Baszler vs Moon was a great match with amazing psychology and selling from both, especially Shayna. Really great performance that both needed. 

Stream went out throughout most of the Tag Match

Andrade Almas vs Aleister Black was a really good match. Vega’s interference was great and it worked with Almas and his character. The match was very good. Not sure if it was the correct winner though. 


WOW. That main event ruled so much. Phenomenal storytelling by both men. Was very psychical and gritty which it needed. Awesome Match

*Ratings*:
6-Man Ladder: ****
Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon: **** 
Almas vs Black: ***¾
Gargano vs Ciampa: ****1/2



Amazing Event. Probably my favorite WWE event in years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's refreshing to have a show that I liked so thoroughly.


----------



## Soul_Body

This was a good fucking show. No way mania tops this.


----------



## the_hound

if that last match had a bit of blood to it, i would have said it beat my fav ppv of all time and that was wrestlemania 17


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Daaaaamn. Lot of people from various places saying this was one of the best WWE PPVS of all time.


I can't fault it. The ladder match was one of the best ladder matches I've seen. The Women's match may not have been great but I enjoyed the story they told throughout. The tag match, again may not have been great but it gave us the Roderick Strong heel turn that he needed and now we have the potential to see Undisputed Era vs BSS. The NXT Championship was great and the main event was storytelling at its best.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm really tired of Ciampa being a prop on the Johnny Wrestling show. He deserves much better. He's the only reason anyone cared about Gargano in the first place.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Glad so many folks were happy with the Takeover delivery. I still can't watch because of how horrible the crowd chants are. However, my son was thoroughly entertained so Kudos to the guys and girls that worked so hard tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

Oladipo said:


> Decent match. A bit long and overdone, really. 2.5/5


Decent match? 2.5/5? It was a 5 star match. Get the fuck outta here with that ish, bruh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mango13 said:


> Can't say I disagree with that opinion.


I don't disagree with that opinion at all. Just so awesome to see.


----------



## the_hound

2.5 for that main event??? i know everybody is entitled to an opinion but jesus christ son there is no way in hell any of the matches got below 4 stars


----------



## Malakai

I had a friend over that doesnt really watch wrestling. He was going straight psycho during the ME; and he only knows the build from the promo package.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Thank all that is good that Johnny won. I was so afraid that since Black won, Johnny would lose.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That match felt like it was 7 hours long, the pacing was so bad.





RapShepard said:


> Yeah that ending was poo for me. It started off great then went too long


Yeah I agree I thought it dragged in places. I enjoyed the match but didn't like some of the lulls in action. Might just be my low attention span though


----------



## southshield

Was gonna switch right over to Supercard after this but I feel like I need to watch a couple episodes of Golden Girls first..


----------



## Crasp

I'd go with:

6-Man Ladder: ***3/5
Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon: ***
Tag Tripple Threat: ***1/2
Almas vs Black: ****1/3
Gargano vs Ciampa: ****1/2


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

ellthom said:


> Depends what you got out of it. As a match it probably wasnt as good as two others on this card, but what it lacked in pacing it made up for in storytelling. I honestly preferred their CWC match better, but this one had more emotion and build behind it in my opinion it was the investment I got behind.


The psychology was fantastic but I wasn't personally invested in the story. I would've preferred a more high paced, creative, spot fest like Johnny had with Almas.


----------



## Malakai

southshield said:


> Was gonna switch right over to Supercard after this but I feel like I need to watch a couple episodes of Golden Girls first..


You really gonna watch something with the theme song "Thank you for being a friend" after that build and match?


----------



## ellthom

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The psychology was fantastic but I wasn't personally invested in the story. I would've preferred a more high paced, creative, spot fest like Johnny had with Almas.


ah, well I cannot argue there, if the story wasnt something you were going to be invested in then I totally get that.


----------



## RapShepard

CesaroSwing said:


> Yeah I agree I thought it dragged in places. I enjoyed the match but didn't like some of the lulls in action. Might just be my low attention span though


Idk I guess the best way I can put it for me matches like that get too epic, and then the finish falls flat. I get the crutch and the knee brace is significant in their story with the injury and stuff. But when you're powerbombing folk onto the cement floor and hitting top rope lung blowers, to end with a submission with a brace is underwhelming for me.

It felt like the equivalent of winning a fighting game with a sweep after you've seen crazy combos and super moves lol


----------



## Soul_Body

southshield said:


> Was gonna switch right over to Supercard after this but I feel like I need to watch a couple episodes of Golden Girls first..


That's right. Supercard is tonight. Looks like I'm up for a while.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I fucking love professional wrestling when done right.


----------



## MC

wkc_23 said:


> Decent match? 2.5/5? It was a 5 star match. Get the fuck outta here with that ish, bruh.


Maybe he has a different opinion to you, ever thing of that? :draper2


----------



## Beatles123

MC 16 said:


> Maybe he has a different opinion to you, ever thing of that? :draper2


that's not a reasonable opinion, that's being a miser.


----------



## Malakai

MC 16 said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decent match? 2.5/5? It was a 5 star match. Get the fuck outta here with that ish, bruh.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he has a different opinion to you, ever thing of that? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

78

My autistic brother was loving the match, and he could easily call the Omega v Okada trilogy an overrated dumpster fire if he wasnt 1000% invested in it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'm sensing some butt-hurt.

:mark:


----------



## Death Rider

Loved the main event. I still unsure what my fav match of the night is. Will decide on a re-watch tomorrow before Mania. 



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The psychology was fantastic but I wasn't personally invested in the story. I would've preferred a more high paced, creative, spot fest like Johnny had with Almas.


High paced spot fest would not have fit the story. This needed to be gritty and brutal.


----------



## MC

Malakai said:


> 78
> 
> My autistic brother was loving the match, and he could easily call the Omega v Okada trilogy an overrated dumpster fire if he wasnt 1000% invested in it


What? 



I actually love the match btw, but flat out saying others people's opinions are wrong just because it's not popular is not right imo


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Roy Mustang said:


> Loved the main event. I still unsure what my fav match of the night is. Will decide on a re-watch tomorrow before Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> High paced spot fest would not have fit the story. This needed to be gritty and brutal.


I know that, it just would've entertained me more. If I'm going to watch a story based match I need to care about the story and the people involved and I'm just not a big fan of either.


----------



## wkc_23

MC 16 said:


> Maybe he has a different opinion to you, ever thing of that? :draper2


Well his opinion really sucks ass, ever thought of that :draper2

And yes, I'm being a fucking dick because there are some wrestling fans that get under my skin.


----------



## CesaroSwing

RapShepard said:


> Idk I guess the best way I can put it for me matches like that get too epic, and then the finish falls flat. I get the crutch and the knee brace is significant in their story with the injury and stuff. But when you're powerbombing folk onto the cement floor and hitting top rope lung blowers, to end with a submission with a brace is underwhelming for me.
> 
> It felt like the equivalent of winning a fighting game with a sweep after you've seen crazy combos and super moves lol


Yeah I thought they were a little on the nose with the crutch and knee brace symbolism but that might just be Mauro's commentary

I didn't really think of the submission as the finish but an impact move probably would have been better tbh. But again I'm biased because I always prefer pins to submissions.


----------



## Death Rider

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know that, it just would've entertained me more. If I'm going to watch a story based match I need to care about the story and the people involved and I'm just not a big fan of either.


Fair enough :draper2. Main reason I could not even get into the Women title match as I don't care about either one. 

For me it has easily been one of the best stories in WWE for a long time and built up so well. Now without seeing the build or the CWC match the end spot was referencing yeah the match would have been lessened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The submission with the knee-brace. Such beautiful story-telling. My goodness.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ricochet really shone tonight. Every man in that ladder match brought it.


----------



## TripleG

OK here are my thoughts...

Fuck then run down, I am just going to go into the thing I want to talk about right away. 

GARGANO VS. CIAMPA WAS FUCKING INCREDIBLE!!!! 

OK, if I have one MINOR nitpick, I would have really liked to have color in this match. Yes, I know, I know, PG yada yada, but this match was just screaming for it. 

Everything else? Beautiful and exactly what I want Pro Wrestling to be. The crowd was fully behind the face, fully against the heel, you had a great story and conflict, they made us wait for it, and the delivery was just about close to perfection. 

I've often said that there is a difference between what I call "Modern WWE Violence" and "Classic NWA Violence". The former is usually just highspots and phony looking stunt brawls (see most Extreme Rules PPVs) and the other are down and dirty fights that can be hard to watch at times (See Magnum TA Vs. Tully Blanchard from Starrcade 85, or to use a classic WWF example, Austin Vs. Bret at Mania 13).

This match was definitely the later, and the whole match was an emotional ride. I wanted Johnny to win. When he had the advantage, I stood up and cheered. I hated Ciampa, and every time he did something brutal to Johnny, I cringed and it was that way the entire match. There were so many great callbacks to their DIY days (particularly the finish) and how the feud initially started that it felt as beautifully poetic as it was barbaric. I was enthralled all the way through. 

The cement powerbomb spot was very well set up and particularly nasty, and also gave us THE BEST USE OF THE YOU DESERVE IT CHANT!!! It is so good to see the fans fucking hate on the heels and let really let him have it! I also particularly liked how they used the exposed turnbuckle (did anyone else think Johnny was going to fling Ciampa into it when they were tied together with the tape?). 

I can't appropriately explain how on the edge of my seat I was the entire time. There were times where I thought Johnny was done and I was getting ready to let the tears out and whenever Johnny looked like he was going to win it, I jumped for joy. Felt nice to mark out like a motherfucker like that! 

And the finish was perfect. Great call back to the CWC match as it looked like they would make amends, but I noticed where the brace was and I thought "Oh no", and I popped like a 6 year old when Johnny ducked and locked in the Gargano-escape! And then I got scared all over again because I saw Ciampa still had the brace, but then Johnny used it against him! Perfect Perfect Perfect! I was so happy to see the babyface win that I couldn't contain my joy. It was wonderful. 

So to sum it up, you had a match that had me feel a full range of emotions from anger to sadness to pure elation, and I bought into it all the way through. 

To all the star ratings junkies and guys that like to chant "This is Awesome" at every match that has finisher kickouts, I say this: 

Ladies and Gentlemen THAT was Awesome! THAT was Wrestling! THAT was what I want the business and the artform to be! 

Ok, so, how did I like the rest the show? 

- The opening musical act was actually well done and a nice and different way to kick things off. 

- The Ladder Match for the NA Title...OK, if you know me, you know I'm not typically a fan of the multi-man Ladder matches. I wouldn't say "If you've seen one, you've seen them all" but I will say if you've seen one, you've probably seen at least 90% of them. What this one had going for it though was the fresh talent. Injecting EC3 and Ricochet into it made it feel fresher and more interesting that it would have otherwise, and Adam Cole (BayBay!), Velveteen Dream, Lars Sullivan, and Killian Dane all played to their strengths. 

Ricochet got over immediately with some of the crazy stuff he did and I thought EC3 played his swarmy character very well, and Dream (while out for most of the match it seemed) had his huge moments. And it was cool to see the two powerhouses duke it out and toss some bitches. 

My issues with the match: It was too long. I'm not saying a Ladder match can't go half an hour, but this one felt like it peaked a good 7-8 minutes before it ended and I was ready to go home. Yes I know the main event was longer, but there is a difference between being enthralled by the story and feeling like I've seen all there is to see and feeling that you need to wrap it up. I know its hard for a match with 97 highspots to have a climax, but I would have been happy if they had wrapped it up after the two slams through the Ladders and Cole sneaked in and took it. It looked like it was getting a little sloppy at the end too. I'm pretty sure Ricochet was trying to leap onto Lars' back at the end and Lars would climb up the Ladder with him on his back, but they just kind of fell over. No knock on them...I mean...how the fuck do you pull that spot off without messing up? 

I was happy Cole won. I picked him of course, so I like to be right, and it did play into what happened later in the night well. As far as mutli-man Ladder matches go, I liked it more than most, but could have used a little trimming. 

- Women's Title match was...OK. I felt like the crowd was a little burnt out at first from the Ladder match, but they managed to win them back at least a little bit. I liked the way they incorporated Shayna's injury and used as a potential saving point for Ember. The counter for the Eclipse was very cool. So yeah, it ended well, but I felt like the early portions dragged a bit, didn't have much life to it, and was a tad off at points. I wasn't upset Shayna won and the overall match was OK, but not as good as their last match. 

- Positives and Negatives with the Tag Title Match. First lets start with the bad. I have to be completely honest. I did not like this match at all. I thought it was a sloppy and overcrowded mess. The timing was way off at times and the six (well five, Cole was out of it for most of the match) wrestlers seemed way off at points. It was one of those matches that didn't click and was by far the worst match on the show. 

The positives? I didn't see that twist with Roddy coming! OK, so Roddy turned heel and joined The Undisputed Era (OK, I still hate that name). That was a surprise! And I think it being a three way tag took away the "Well why doesn't he just turn on his partner in the first minute of the match if he's going to do it?". With a third team out there, it really adds a bit more uncertainty to the outcome, so Roddy was going to have to pick his spot. And seeing The Undisputed...OK Fuck it, I'm just going to call them The NXT Kingdom from now on...seeing The NXT Kingdom stand tall with all the prizes was cool. 

So yeah, bad match, but the ending was cool, so at least it achieved something. 

- And then we had Black staying undefeated and defeating Almas for the NXT Title. Very good match that has the basic plot thread of Zelina Vega. Anyone that contends with Almas has to deal with her and Black is no exception. She kept interfering whenever Black looked like he might win. Late in the match, her first miscue leads to Black finally winning. He overcame the biggest obstacle and won the gold. Easy-Peasy-Lemon-Squeezy, and I am stoked to see Black as the NXT Champ moving forward! Not my favorite NXT Title match by many means, but a very match with the proper payoff. 

The real reason to check this show out is Gargano Vs. Ciampa and the rest of it is mostly enjoyable as well. 

If Gargano Vs. Ciampa doesn't wind up being my MOTY, I can't wait to see the match that tops it!


----------



## RapShepard

CesaroSwing said:


> Yeah I thought they were a little on the nose with the crutch and knee brace symbolism but that might just be Mauro's commentary
> 
> I didn't really think of the submission as the finish but an impact move probably would have been better tbh. But again I'm biased because I always prefer pins to submissions.


The finish to me would've been better if they hadn't did seemingly more impactful moves before. Once the powerbomb to the floor wasn't a finish for me it was over



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I'm sensing some butt-hurt.
> 
> :mark:


@ them or nobody cares


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982828035928813568
:lol


----------



## Darkest Lariat

THE MAN said:


> Ricochet really shone tonight. Every man in that ladder match brought it.


Really? I expected much more from him. He seemed kinda lost at times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RapShepard said:


> The finish to me would've been better if they hadn't did seemingly more impactful moves before. Once the powerbomb to the floor wasn't a finish for me it was over
> 
> 
> 
> @ them or nobody cares


Clearly someone does.


JOHNNY WRESTLING, GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Clearly someone does.
> 
> 
> JOHNNY WRESTLING, GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So no @ boo you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Black Maw said:


> Really? I expected much more from him. He seemed kinda lost at times.



I thought his spots were impressive and that's all you normally get from matches like these.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WHAT A MASTERPIECE!!!


----------



## Crasp

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> WHAT A MASTERPIECE!!!


So you liked it eh?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982828035928813568
> :lol


Meltzer loving Gargano like he worked for New Japan.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

THE MAN said:


> I thought his spots were impressive and that's all you normally get from matches like these.


If that's what you're going off then I can see it.



Anyway, how does the tag finish make sense to anyone? Roddy cost himself the tag titles. If gold is what he wants then wtf? It'll be interesting to see how they do or don't explain that shit. It was a neat turn but senseless.


----------



## Jbardo

Gargano is already on course to been the wrestler of the year for 2018.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Watching the first match right now. Holy shit this is chaos. Unfortunately they're still going via the usual WWE format of one in...one out. Well, sometimes anyway. I mean, it's taken fifteen minutes for Ricochet to get really involved in the match.

Outstanding match though wow.


----------



## Death Rider

Black Maw said:


> If that's what you're going off then I can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, how does the tag finish make sense to anyone? Roddy cost himself the tag titles. If gold is what he wants then wtf? It'll be interesting to see how they do or don't explain that shit. It was a neat turn but senseless.


I mean didn't Adam Cole just defend the tag team titles using the freebird rule? Guessing Strong will be tag champs with O'Riley.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Holy shit this first match is insane.

I can tell though STRAIGHT AWAY that WWE has eyes on Lars Sullivan from the get go. He has Vince's eyes. He will get the push.

Even though he is fucking lame.


----------



## omni009

Loved the show overall, but I'll be another one of the few who thought the main event was just good, but not great. Felt too long and none of the near falls (especially near the end) felt real to me. My MOTY is still the last Takeover match between Gargano and Almas.

I thought the ladder match was really, really good, and Almas/Black was the match of the night for me. I thought Almas had more in him as an NXT champion but I can't fault a decision to put it on Black either.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Roy Mustang said:


> I mean didn't Adam Cole just defend the tag team titles using the freebird rule? Guessing Strong will be tag champs with O'Riley.


I've never heard of a guy who wasn't a part of the team when they won being a champ via freebird. That's a whole nother level of fuckery.


----------



## RapShepard

Black Maw said:


> I've never heard of a guy who wasn't a part of the team when they won being a champ via freebird. That's a whole nother level of fuckery.


It makes sense though, if he joins the stable. He's in the group, so Freebird it up


----------



## Honey Bucket

Opening match finished...wow what a match. Outstanding.

Adam Cole was a fair winner.

Fair play though to Mauro for his awesome commentary. God this guy is good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Strong heel turn was fantastic. Didn't see that coming from a mile away. It amazes me how good NXT writes and books. Get H to the main roster, please.


----------



## Death Rider

Black Maw said:


> I've never heard of a guy who wasn't a part of the team when they won being a champ via freebird. That's a whole nother level of fuckery.


If he does not get the tag team belts then this turn is silly but based on what happened I think that is where they are going and this was a rewrite due to the fish injury.


----------



## Jman55

Black Maw said:


> If that's what you're going off then I can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, how does the tag finish make sense to anyone? Roddy cost himself the tag titles. If gold is what he wants then wtf? It'll be interesting to see how they do or don't explain that shit. It was a neat turn but senseless.


Probably going to use the Undisputed Era as a way to get himself some singles gold rather than tag gold would have been my assumption :shrug

On topic though HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT WAS AMAZING.

-The Ladder match was a hell of a lot of fun a couple of moments felt slightly shaky to me but that never mattered because immediately after I'd notice something another amazing spot would happen and keep me entertained. Top class opening match. ***3/4

-I went into the women's match with the expectations of it being of reasonable quality and nothing special and I was somewhat right although I'll give them credit they did better than I had planned for. ***

-The tag match was pretty fun to watch nothing really special but THAT TURN. I actually was one of the people advocating that the turn shouldn't happen but now I've taken some time to think about it it makes sense. He refused their offer and fought against them and that lead to him losing the Wargames match. He was then unable to get the UK title off Pete Dunne or make it to the final of the Cruiserweight title tournament. He was in a situation where he couldn't seem to win the big one so he set himself up with the undisputed era in order to do so. ***1/2

-Almas vs Black was a great match some brilliant use of near falls and a very clever ending with Vega trying one too many times to assist in the outcome of the match and ending up costing Andrade. Hopefully Andrade will shine when he's inevitably called up to the main roster as it can't be much longer till this happens now he's lost the belt. ****

-Gargano vs Ciampa.....I have never been so absorbed into the story of the match. Hell I was watching with my cousin who before this had never watched any NXT at all and his only knowledge of the story was the video package and my answers to his questions and he still was sucked right in. It was absolutely perfect in terms of storytelling with those 2 doing as much damage to each other as possible and refusing for as long as possible to let the other one win. The usage of the crutches and the leg brace, the powerbomb on the concrete with the you deserve it chants, the heat on Ciampa and the love for Gargano everything just seemed to work to perfection in my eyes and I think this is the first match I'd give this to in a long time (Gargano vs Almas was amazing but I didn't think it was quite to the same level) *****

Mania is pretty stacked and yet it feels like it has zero chance of even being close to Takeovers quality but I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## Soul_Body

It's up to AJ and Nak to destroy it tomorrow night.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Kyle O'Reilly's sell after the German Suplex from AOP is a work of beauty. He stands up but then thinks 'ah no I'm going down'.

Outstanding show. NXT can do no wrong.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Daaaaamn. Lot of people from various places saying this was one of the best WWE PPVS of all time.




I’ve been watching wrestling for 31 years and that was hands down 1 of the BEST PPV’s I’ve ever seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982838230990163969


----------



## Honey Bucket

Once again....fuck knows how Wrestlemania is gonna follow this up. Goddamn what a night for NXT. Phenomenal.


----------



## Emotion Blur

RapShepard said:


> It makes sense though, if he joins the stable. He's in the group, so Freebird it up


He could've also just won the match though? If he really wanted to be a freebird member, he could've joined them literally any other time. Like, try to win your match and if that fails, then just beat up Dunne next week or whatever. Seems pointless to even bother to wrestle for the titles at that point.


----------



## RapShepard

Emotion Blur said:


> He could've also just won the match though? If he really wanted to be a freebird member, he could've joined them literally any other time. Like, try to win your match and if that fails, then just beat up Dunne next week or whatever. Seems pointless to even bother to wrestle for the titles at that point.


Strength in numbers though


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ladder Match ****1/4 (furious pace and hellacious spots)

Women’s Title ***1/2 (Great selling and right outcome)

Tag Titles ***3/4 (Roddy’s turn added a 1/2)

NXT Title ***3/4 (Black winning takes a 1/2 off for me)

Gargano/Ciampa ****1/2 (Great story, tremendous psychology, climactic finish)

Overall ****3/4

I’m excited for the spectacle of Wrestlemania but don’t expect the pacing or match quality to compete with Takeover.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

After the show, Triple H had a Q & A on Facebook, and apparently ALOT of people were saying to book the main roster and get rid of old, senile Vince. :lol Awesome. I don't think Trips would be anywhere near as stubborn as Senile Vince, tbh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*North American Championship 6-Man Ladder Match
*****


Womens Championship Match
****1/4


Tag Team Championship Triple Threat Match (Dusty Rhodes Classic)
*****


NXT Championship Match
****3/4


Unsanctioned Match
*****


OVERALL IMPRESSIONS: This wrestling show was excellent. 10/10*


----------



## sailord

Yes please let them Feud with the Undisputed era

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982813212851757056


----------



## zrc

So everyone I thought would win, did? Yipee. 

Will watch it later, least the quality of Takeovers are better than the main roster.


----------



## Natecore

Just got back from ROH and sat down to watch Takeover. It’s unwatchable. The Camerawork and editing makes me nautious.

I’m reading it’s a great show. Oh well.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I've watched professional wrestling for 27+ years, and NXT TakeOver: New Orleans has more than likely landed firmly in my Top 10 events I've seen... ever.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

wrestlemania has absolutely ZERO chance of living up to this

ladder match was 4.5 stars easily, insane and nonstop, every single guy looked like a million dollars, and velveteen dream is gonna be a fucking license to print money

womens match was excellent and had so many amazing little nuances like shayna holding her own hair to keep the submission on with a bum arm, etc

tag match and title match were fantastic, and that roddy turn out of nowhere was shocking

gargano vs ciampa had EVERYTHING....incredible atmosphere, INCREDIBLE PROPER HEAT on BOTH guys (ciampa was fucking despised and gargano could do no wrong, none of this 50 50 roman reigns john cena shit) and INCREDIBLE background and story telling...this is a match i would show to somebody if they asked me why i watch wrestling...actually scratch that...this is a PPV id show in its entirety

i have not watched one second of WWE since RAW 25, as it was the biggest piece of shit ive ever seen in my life and i was finally fed up with my intelligence being insulted by absolute trash product...i decided to watch this tonight bc NXT was still redeemable and i was fucking blown away....honestly one of the best PPVs in many many years

my ONLY complaint, and i KNOW i am going to get trolled and bitched at for this: mauro SUCKS...get him the fuck out of there...IDGAF what he did in pride or new japan, im going off of him NOW...the most forced, unnatural, CORNY commentator on the roster, he makes michael cole sound organic...and the pop culture references are just douche chill inducing...hes gotta go...

nonetheless, AMAZING PPV


----------



## Alpha2117

I called a swerve in the Tag match and was proven correct. To be honest I kind of expected Dunne to turnon Strong though - he's such a natural heel. The idea of Dunne, Seven & Bate uniting to battle the Undisputed Era is epic though and this certainly opened that door.


----------



## Dibil13

I love NXT.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So, in the end, I didn't watch TakeOver live, I just couldn't do it, and honestly, I am glad I didn't do that as I didn't enjoy a single match on this card. This was an important show in NXT history given what transpired during the show, but I just thought the matches themselves were as weak as the commentary was awful throughout. 

I mean that Strong heel turn, was that the low point of the show? Everyone saw the heel turn coming, but they did this in the most nonsensical fashion possible. He was about to win the Titles with Dunne, but he decided instead to betray Dunne so he could win nothing and the Undisputed Era could win the match instead? Huh? I was waiting for them to reveal this was part of some long, convoluted, masterplan by Cole but... nope, Strong is just mentally handicapped apparently. It is a shame too as thanks its frenetic pace I was having fun with the Tag Team Winner Takes All Triple Threat but that finish soured the whole thing for me.

Then the Main Event. That was shit, huh? Unsanctioned match. Hold harmless agreement. Two guys who apparently want to kill each other. Then the two have a clunky, pedestrian, wrestling match with only one bump that is any different than something you'd see in a regular match.


----------



## zrc

Mustache Mountain against Undisputed should've been at this event. They were planting seeds last year for just that. 

Everyone expected Roderick turning ever since War Games.


----------



## oleanderson89

Great match between Ciampa and Gargano. However, I just feel that Gargano's wife needs to stop showing up all the time. Gargano should soak his wins or defeats with the fans. Having his wife around all the time kinda blocks fans from connecting more. Her showing up during the feud with Andrade Cien Almas made perfect sense but I literally cringed when she came running to the ring after the match.


----------



## Wolfgang

That women's Title match was the best women's match I have seen in a long time. Hard hitting, fun, booked well, they worked well together and most impressively it told a story as opposed to just being a series of spots. I'm really excited for Shayna's Title reign going forwards, as good as Ember is she just never set the world on fire. 

Surely AOP have to be called up soon. Why are they still loitering around in NXT doing nothing for months now? O'Reily pretending to be an MMA badass is really awkward now that there are real MMA fighters on the roster. Its honestly embarrassing just how many wrestlers on the roster today pretend to be MMA fighters.



Pizzamorg said:


> I mean that Strong heel turn, was that the low point of the show? Everyone saw the heel turn coming, but they did this in the most nonsensical fashion possible. He was about to win the Titles with Dunne, but he decided instead to betray Dunne so he could win nothing and the Undisputed Era could win the match instead? Huh? I was waiting for them to reveal this was part of some long, convoluted, masterplan by Cole but... nope, Strong is just mentally handicapped apparently. It is a shame too as thanks its frenetic pace I was having fun with the Tag Team Winner Takes All Triple Threat but that finish soured the whole thing for me.


I feel like there's a narrative of all pro wrestlers being mentally handicapped that is told under the surface across all feuds and matches. When you could win some Championships right there, why would you screw your "friend" over, and yourself and give the Titles to someone else? Its just dumb.


----------



## Piers

Holy shit Lzzy Hale :sodone


----------



## Pizzamorg

Wolfgang said:


> I feel like there's a narrative of all pro wrestlers being mentally handicapped that is told under the surface across all feuds and matches. When you could win some Championships right there, why would you screw your "friend" over, and yourself and give the Titles to someone else? Its just dumb.


I think it was more the execution than the actual idea which hurt this. The reactions from Undisputed Era suggest this wasn't preplanned, Strong just made this decision off his own back, so that means he threw away a guaranteed title win with Dunne under the vague hope he would be accepted by Undisputed and then be given a free bird style title reign? What was Strong's back up plan in case Undisputed rejected him? 

Why didn't they just write this as Strong being bought out by Cole as insurance because of his double duty, so we know Strong has a guarantee to act off of. Cole could have promised he is guaranteed to hold the gold and have the numbers advantage of Undisputed too. 

And before someone says that betrays past story developments... it doesn't betray it more than Strong just deciding mid match here that he'd join Undisputed in some vague hope of reward. And they have a way out, storywise, with Cole approaching a vulnerable Strong. Reminding Strong he failed to capture the NXT Title, he failed to win the CW Tournament, he doesn't truly know if Dunne is his friend etc etc but he has a second chance to join Undisputed who can promise him the world.


----------



## fabi1982

what a takeover!! just perfect from start to finish. WOW, just WOW!!

The ladder match...crazy perfection
Shanya selling that arm, this for me was one of the best sellings I´ve seen in years. Great womens match.
Tag match with that swerve. Kyle acting was just BRILLIANT, he is such a great guy, when he wanted to hulk up and then "fuck I´m not Hulk".
Championship match, great pace great story, little sad Almas lost.
The last match, what the hell, this was atmosphere perfection, this is just what wrestling should be about, storytelling and this was a story perfectly told. PERFECT match!!

For me the best takover I watched and I think I watched all. No pissbreak match just 100% effort!!


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1

Emotion Blur said:


> He could've also just won the match though? If he really wanted to be a freebird member, he could've joined them literally any other time. Like, try to win your match and if that fails, then just beat up Dunne next week or whatever. Seems pointless to even bother to wrestle for the titles at that point.


He also went through a series of losses. Lost his chances for the NXT title. Lost at War Games to Undisputed. Went after the UK title and lost. Went after the Cruiserweight title and lost in the tournament. Joined his enemy, a heel, Pete Dunne, It's not crazy that he would decide to join the team that has almost all the gold and most importantly WIN. He wins the war not the battle by joining. 

Keep in mind, he waited for Authors of Pain to be eliminated, then immediately turned on his partner. He didn't turn on his friend, he simply used Dunne. 

Also they can easily say Bobby fish talked to Roddy before the match. He didnt look as surprised as the rest of the team. In fact just rewatched. O'reilly says "you know about this" and Fish nods while smiling. 

Those that say it was predictable. It shocked the shit out of everyone in the crowd. Not one person called that or called it predictable at the show. And yes, wrestling fans do yell their predictions.


----------



## Old School Icons

As ever an enjoyable TakeOver. Roderick's turn outta nowhere felt a little bit unbelievable but I guess because of the injury to one of the other Undisputed members they wanted to get another third man in. Probably the match I enjoyed the least on the card but still decent. 

Ember/Shayna a big improvement over their first match so that was a bonus too. Felt Ember was going to the main roster soon, this lost seals that surely? 

She's had a decent run in NXT but I'm not sure how well she'll do on the main roster. 

The Ladder match was a lot of fun and they picked one of the only two people I really wanted to see win. Some pretty brutal looking spots and everyone had a moment to shine. 

The two singles matches while not quite reaching the height of the Almas/Gargano match from the last TakeOver were still very good ones. 

Even in defeat Almas was once again awesome and Black's title victory felt very satisfying. My favorite match on the night. 

Now the main event. Excellent video package and whoever came up with the idea of not having Ciamppa come out to music to maximize the negative crowd noise was a stroke of genius. You could tell he was grinning ear to ear on the inside with the heat pouring down on him. That was great. 

He and Johnny had a really good match although there were a few parts that felt a bit off pacing wise. 

Wasn't a big fan of the finish either. The tap out felt far too quick. That brutal superkick Johnny did to a sitting former tag partner would have been better imo.


----------



## TheJack

My first live Takeover and wow...just wow. Amazing PPV from start to finish. 


Its amazing how NXT can tell and have good stories during the matches and the main roster with 2-3 hour long shows cant. 

The writing in the main roster just sucks and I hope Triple H cleans the house when he steps up.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Superb show, absolutely loved it. 

Ladder match was a lot of fun, i wasn't as high on it as some people were but it was still a great match. Women's title match was also good, thought it felt a bit off at times too but the storytelling and the selling was very nice indeed, very reminiscent of Asuka beating Bayley at the end there too.

Strong's heel turn was an odd one but it was very well done, match itself was also very good, O'Reilly and Dunne slugging it out was superb.

Black/Almas was immense, both of these guys are top tier talents, Black has so many star qualities about him, he just has 'it'. Almas did a great job with the title and i hope to see him given a good run on the main roster.

And Gargano/Ciampa... Holy hell what an encounter. Totally deserved the main event spot due to the quality of the feud between them. The match itself was emotional, hard hitting, laced with great storytelling and had a great conclusion too, with the little throwback to their CWC match. One of the best feuds in NXT history for me, and Gargano could be hitting Zayn levels of being an NXT icon.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Loved the show start to end. The ladder match was ridiculous, the women's match was really well executed, the triple threat was the "weakest" but still came in around the ***- ***1/2 mark. Happy to see Black win but Almas has been firing on all cylinders. Maybe now that his act has been refined with Vega and he's been around NXT for a couple of years now, it's main roster time. And happy to see Gargano get that cathartic win. As a match, it slowed at times a bit too much, but as a story, I was rooting for Gargano all the way, and both men hit hard! I bet Vince wishes his heels could get the level of heat Ciampa had, shit was NUCLEAR!

For what it's worth, I think Gargano being reinstated to NXT is a good move. He'll flourish more as a lead guy on NXT rather than getting lost in the shuffle on Raw/SD. There's a lot of talk about him being the next Daniel Bryan, but we just got the original Bryan back, so... Johnny's main roster debut will have to wait another year, after he's established himself as a bona fide NXT main eventer and champion.

Side note- Ember's entrance was super cool. NXT do a great job coming across more adult orientated just by using a few hard rock performances. WWE don't do live music enough anymore, but Triple H's approach on recent Takeovers gives me hope. It also reminded me to check out Halestorm, which I got introduced to via a friend and YouTube a few weeks ago. Great stuff.

Also, she's not my usual type, but I find myself very attracted to Lzzy Hale.


----------



## CGS

NXT proving to be the premier show in WWE once again :banderas


----------



## The Tempest

Okay, I'mma be honest here. As I really don't care about anyone in NXT now for obvious reasons, I read about the main event so I decided to give it a watch. First of all, let me say that I watched the whole match on mute because the commentary is awful and everyone should be fired. With that said, one thing I always liked is how the lights go away during the matches, I loved it back then and I like it now, just makes the match feel more important.

On to the match, I thought the storytelling was good. I personally think Johnny is nowhere near to be yet another underdog babyface, there's just something about him that makes me want to destroy his shitty face. Don't know what he's been doing all these months, but Gargano looks good, like really good. Considering all the story they tried to tell with the video packages and promos, I was supposed to watch a pure massacre, a match where two motherfuckers would kill each other, instead I honestly thought this was just a "regular" match with a spot or two. Like I said, I appreciated the storytelling and some of the psychology, but seriously this is nowhere near being the best match ever, don't be fucking ridiculous. I was expecting a lot more, and I mean A LOT more. And even some spots were kinda weak I believe (I understand that it's the concrete, but that powerbomb was kinda slow motion IMO) and that finish was just "eh?" After all thet did during the match, dude just gives up like that? Just, no.

So, that being said, some of y'all need to chill a lil bit, because as far as I'm concerned this isn't the best match ever, I mean it was good, but I was expecting some VIOLENCE out of this and I didn't get it, sometimes it felt slow and soft.

Also, I liked Ciampa and fuck Johnny wrestling, you ain't babyface to me :Jim

P.S. I still believe NXT and Triple H are not the right answer for the company's future


----------



## Pizzamorg

The Tempest said:


> Okay, I'mma be honest here. As I really don't care about anyone in NXT now for obvious reasons, I read about the main event so I decided to give it a watch. First of all, let me say that I watched the whole match on mute because the commentary is awful and everyone should be fired. With that said, one thing I always liked is how the lights go away during the matches, I loved it back then and I like it now, just makes the match feel more important.
> 
> On to the match, I thought the storytelling was good. I personally think Johnny is nowhere near to be yet another underdog babyface, there's just something about him that makes me want to destroy his shitty face. Don't know what he's been doing all these months, but Gargano looks good, like really good. Considering all the story they tried to tell with the video packages and promos, I was supposed to watch a pure massacre, a match where two motherfuckers would kill each other, instead I honestly thought this was just a "regular" match with a spot or two. Like I said, I appreciated the storytelling and some of the psychology, but seriously this is nowhere near being the best match ever, don't be fucking ridiculous. I was expecting a lot more, and I mean A LOT more. And even some spots were kinda weak I believe (I understand that it's the concrete, but that powerbomb was kinda slow motion IMO) and that finish was just "eh?" After all thet did during the match, dude just gives up like that? Just, no.
> 
> So, that being said, some of y'all need to chill a lil bit, because as far as I'm concerned this isn't the best match ever, I mean it was good, but I was expecting some VIOLENCE out of this and I didn't get it, sometimes it felt slow and soft.
> 
> Also, I liked Ciampa and fuck Johnny wrestling, you ain't babyface :Jim


Nice to read some common sense in this thread. 

I love this forum, it has helped me discover so many promotions and wrestlers and there are some genuinely great individuals on here, but I also hate the mentality on this forum that whenever a certain thing is cool, it also becomes bulletproof to criticism. It happens to New Japan and it happens to NXT. 

The hive won't admit it, but towards the end a lot of the build up to Gargano/Ciampa was bad and the resulting match was bad. Why did they have a wrestling match? I understand this is wrestling but even in wrestling there is a time and a place for a collar and elbow and there is a time and a place to set a table covered in barbed wire on fire set atop a dozen light tubes before you bomb someone the fuck through it. 

I also get that this is WWE and while NXT seems a little more lenient than they are on the main roster, this is still a PG product, but the match didn't even utilise the spots WWE still allows. There were maybe two spots in this match that really fit the narrative, one was the lawn dart into the turnbuckle because that left Ciampa with that swollen eye and also Ciampa's bump onto the concrete, although that was undermined by him having to drop down the ropes so he wouldn't just bump onto the mat behind it. All the other spots were just basic shit you'd find on TV matches. Yeah there was the knee brace finish but it was so contrived Ciampa even taking the thing off. 

Like, if I had told the me from twenty four hours ago that Ciampa and Gargano would have a toothless regular wrestling match I would have laughed at myself. How is this all we got? 

It was even worse listening to commentary shilling the match, trying to hide how lacking it was, "I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH BRUTALITY!". Dafuq ya even talking about mate? You literally just watched a ladder match about an hour earlier where every person in that match got busted open and those ladder bumps were weak as fuck so that means they were less safe in that match than this so called Hold Harmless blood feud blow off match we are supposed to be watching. Like come on lads.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Not what I would have done but they executed the turn well.
> 
> Are ya happy, @TJQ ? Lol.


Have been away all weekend, and had no idea what you were referencing until I scrolled up. The answer is no, I want to die.


----------



## Jedah

So, all I can say about last night is.....WOW.

That ladder match had me smiling from beginning to end. That was my match of the year...up to then!

I do think putting the ladder match that soon might have been a mistake since it almost totally took the crowd's energy out of the next two matches, but I understand with a card like this some matches are gonna get the shaft.

The women's match surprised me. I may have misjudged Shayna to some extent. Putting her shoulder back in place by slamming herself on the post just looked brutal and the way she reversed the Eclipse was innovative. Honestly, that was Ember's best match except for the second one with Asuka. Since my expectations were lower than the other matches, this wound up being a sleeper hit.

I have to say I was expecting more out of the tag team match. After last year's triple threat and with Pete Dunne there I just don't think this was everything it could have been, but that turn by Roddy at the end was shocking and it's a great way to make up for Fish's injury. I just hope this means we see more Pete Dunne since he now has big beef with Undisputed Era. :mark

Black vs. Almas...what can you say? Tremendous title match. Not as good as in TakeOver Philly, but still very good. I loved that they protected the Black Mass by not having Almas kick out of it and the end sequence where Zelina's constant interference finally wound up costing her. Some of Almas' dodges were stunning and Black's ring presence was as great as it usually is, to the point that it was shocking to see him in such trouble.

And well...I wanted to sleep on this, but in the morning I stand by my opinion. Gargano vs. Ciampa was honestly the best match I've seen since Austin vs. Hart. I don't think that's too much of an exaggeration. Masterful, brutal storytelling and some of the best selling I've ever seen. I wondered whether it would surpass the ladder match and sure enough, toward the last third of the match, it did just that. The false finishes were truly innovative since they didn't rely too much on finisher kickouts and the way Johnny won in the end was symbolic and hilarious.

WrestleMania definitely has its work cut out for it tonight. With 7 potential show-stealers it has a decent chance if WWE doesn't overbook it to death, but I don't think any of the matches tonight will equal Gargano/Ciampa or the ladder match. Frankly, they'll have their work cut out for them to equal Almas/Black too.

Best TakeOver I ever saw.


----------



## metallon

Dat Ladder Match was one for the ages! Unbelievable!


----------



## Jersey

Grade A show yet again, well done N.X.T









Last night's ladder match was better than all of the MITB on the main roster. Every body shined bright in that ladder match.


----------



## ATF

Pizzamorg said:


> Then the Main Event. That was shit, huh? Unsanctioned match. Hold harmless agreement. Two guys who apparently want to kill each other. Then the two have a clunky, pedestrian, wrestling match with only one bump that is any different than something you'd see in a regular match.


Have to disagree. Ciampa didn't really want to kill Gargano, as he was just fed up w/him and wanted him out of the way of his career/life. Never did I get the impression that, for him, it was about beating the ever loving fuck out of Gargano, and if anything, it would've been more awkward if he tried to imo. The slower, smug way that he controlled the match was perfect for his character. Gargano was the one who 1) had something to prove, and 2) wanted to beat the shit out of Ciampa, and whether or not did you find him to succeed, I'll leave that up to you to decide, but for me, he came off great. Am I disappointed that there was no blood? Yeah, kinda, especially when Drake Younger had gloves on. But they told one HELL of a story nevertheless, I thought.


----------



## Pizzamorg

ATF said:


> Have to disagree. Ciampa didn't really want to kill Gargano, as he was just fed up w/him and wanted him out of the way of his career/life. Never did I get the impression that, for him, it was about beating the ever loving fuck out of Gargano, and if anything, it would've been more awkward if he tried to imo. The slower, smug way that he controlled the match was perfect for his character. Gargano was the one who 1) had something to prove, and 2) wanted to beat the shit out of Ciampa, and whether or not did you find him to succeed, I'll leave that up to you to decide, but for me, he came off great. Am I disappointed that there was no blood? Yeah, kinda, especially when Drake Younger had gloves on. But they told one HELL of a story nevertheless, I thought.


I think, at the end of the day, it speaks of a wider problem in WWE. WWE is a PG product but yet they still decide to do things that just simply have no way of existing in a PG product and they never put any effort into making this stuff fit into a PG product either... so why even do it? Imagine how much better this match would have been without the stipulation, if it was like the Ciampa/Gargano CW Classic match or like the Gargano/Almas match only with all those added in spots that call back to the history of the pair. I'd be calling it a masterpiece but that isn't the expectations they set, they told me this was a Hold Harmless, Unsanctioned Match. The commentators kept telling me they were watching the "Most Brutal Match They Had Ever Seen" yet the actual match we got had the same level of brutality as your average TV match. The match did plenty good but it didn't deliver on its promises, so I was constantly distracted from the positives.


----------



## asssvvvvxc

That ladder match was freaking fantastic. Those six participants are the future of the brand


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Meltzer on WOR said Gargano/Ciampa was one of the best matches in WWE history.


----------



## Jedah

That's because it was.

I'm really trying to see if time will change my mind, but my honest assessment is that it was the best match I've seen since Austin vs. Hart. Even Taker's matches with Shawn Michaels don't quite stack up to that one. Sure, other matches may have been worked better but everything that makes a great wrestling match just came together for this one in a perfect combination.

Maybe I'll think differently over time, but I slept on it and still have the same impression.

And there are other people I like far more than Gargano and Ciampa, for the record. I cared about and looked forward to Black's match with Almas and the ladder match more than this one.


----------



## Asuka842

Overall Takeover was a great show. The ladder match and Gargaono vs. Baldy were both fantastic. 

The Men's title match was really good. 

The Women's title match was, alright. But I'm still not sold on Shayna yet and them leapfrogging so many other women to put the belt on her so quickly is annoying.

But overall, great show.


----------



## Chr1st0

That Pat guy on the preshow though :lmao fish out of water imo


----------



## Nuski

I was watching this with my lil bro, and all i know is Ricochet is going to over as fuck. Kids are going to fall in love with him I already see it.


----------



## ATF

Pizzamorg said:


> I think, at the end of the day, it speaks of a wider problem in WWE. WWE is a PG product but yet they still decide to do things that just simply have no way of existing in a PG product and they never put any effort into making this stuff fit into a PG product either... so why even do it? Imagine how much better this match would have been without the stipulation, if it was like the Ciampa/Gargano CW Classic match or like the Gargano/Almas match only with all those added in spots that call back to the history of the pair. I'd be calling it a masterpiece but that isn't the expectations they set, they told me this was a Hold Harmless, Unsanctioned Match. The commentators kept telling me they were watching the "Most Brutal Match They Had Ever Seen" yet the actual match we got had the same level of brutality as your average TV match. The match did plenty good but it didn't deliver on its promises, so I was constantly distracted from the positives.


I feel you, and I do feel like anyone that was expecting a brutal blood war was probably underwhelmed. To me, though, the actual story being told, the dynamic between the characters and the sheer dramatic scope at play far overshadowed the violence or lack thereof. Sure, we can call out WWE's bullshit all we want, but ultimately, that didn't bother me personally. But hey, to each their own, at the end of the day.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think this show is getting overrated and hope on second viewings folks start seeing that. Gargano vs Almas was a better match last Take-over than anything last night, hell even Black vs Dream was as well IMO. War Games was better than the NA Ladder match. 

NA Title Match - Right guy won. Fun match with neat spots. ECiii was out of place though, probably should go to the MR. I think there is big bust potential with him. His workrate is mediocre, so he better nail his character work - and I just don't buy that yet either. Just comes off as a poser. Ricochet won't be in NXT long, but hopefully he is left here long enough to work on a character. I think his in-ring work will have him up on 205Live in short order though. 

Ember hopefully moves up now - she's not a centerpiece wrestler but will probably do well on the main roster. I suspect the storyline the next while will be Shayna bullying the whole roster until finally Kairi Sane stands up and defeats her. I think Shayna will be on the MR in short order as well to be a travel companion to Rousey. Shayna is 37-38yrs old, it's now or never for her. NXT Title is to give her quick credibility given she was never a big name in MMA. Main roster should get a Women's Tag Team Division have have Rousey and Baszler team up for awhile. 

Ember Moon TOOK WAY TOO LONG to tap/pass out - totally self-indulgent. 

Roddy joining Undisputed was an interesting decision. I wonder what the booking plan was before Fish got hurt. Gives Strong six months of direction though and an eventual feud down the line when he's jumped out when Fish is back and he's no longer needed. Would be interesting if Cole is the odd-man out come that time just the same. I assume Roddy will get to carry a tag title, but he'll also have issues with Pete Dunne now and could go after the UK title. 

Almas should have retained. I wonder if he is getting a post-Mania call-up with the loss. I think he needed a bit more run in NXT - would have had him retain and carry the belt through Summer Slam take over. 

Gargano gets his revenge. Now what? Does one of Ciampa or Johnny get called up to 205Live? I'd like to see Gargano vs Black and Gargano vs Adam Cole feuds if he sticks around. Maybe have Ciampa attack Gargano again and Regal offers him 205Live to end the madness between Gargano and Ciampa.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Yeah because the problem is now, is like others have suggested maybe they could officially move Gargano up to the main roster, infuriating Ciampa in the process but then what? This match suggests this feud is done, so you can't have Ciampa stalking and attacking Gargano on the MR after the fact as it would just be a repeat of what already happened but if the two just never interact again it will also be super weird as well. Then again after the Dream/Black feud they just moved on like it never happened afterwards so who knows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't know how anyone is having trouble deciphering the storyline. Johnny kept his NXT job last night. They will address where they go after very soon. This isn't the main roster that has plot-holes all over the place. What is the issue?


----------



## RiverFenix

Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah because the problem is now, is like others have suggested maybe they could officially move Gargano up to the main roster, infuriating Ciampa in the process but then what? This match suggests this feud is done, so you can't have Ciampa stalking and attacking Gargano on the MR after the fact as it would just be a repeat of what already happened but if the two just never interact again it will also be super weird as well. Then again after the Dream/Black feud they just moved on like it never happened afterwards so who knows.


Have Ciampa promoted up to 205Live. His beef was always about not wanting to be forgotten when he was out injured and didn't want Gargano to go on to success without him. He'd accept a main roster promotion and be done with the Gargano feud. Both move on - Ciampa to 205Live and Gargano could go after either NA or NXT titles. Down the line this could be reignited when Gargano heads up to the main roster as well and either has instant success while Ciampa has toiled and Tomasso is jealous again or Tomasso is pissed Johnny is come up to take what successes he has had etc.


----------



## Y.2.J

This was *by far* my favourite Takeover *ever*.

Everything was just amazing. One of WWE's best shows ever.
I hope this is things to come for tonight.


----------



## Pizzamorg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Have Ciampa promoted up to 205Live. His beef was always about not wanting to be forgotten when he was out injured and didn't want Gargano to go on to success without him. He'd accept a main roster promotion and be done with the Gargano feud. Both move on - Ciampa to 205Live and Gargano could go after either NA or NXT titles. Down the line this could be reignited when Gargano heads up to the main roster as well and either has instant success while Ciampa has toiled and Tomasso is jealous again or Tomasso is pissed Johnny is come up to take what successes he has had etc.


Would it make sense though to promote the heel that lost?

Then again your idea could work in other ways though. Johnny is rewarded with a main roster call up, Ciampa then storms his way through the NXT roster becoming laser focused on catching up to Gargano. Ciampa/Black for the NXT Title... damn. 

Or Gargano turns the offer down, so they give it to Ciampa which Ciampa takes but he takes the frustration out on the MR for being the runner up etc


----------



## Emperor DC

Not one for hypebole for by a large margin its the best Takeover ever and one of the best WWE PPV's of all-time too.


----------



## TheNickRobbins

The crowd was awesome last night to go along with an awesome show my only gripe is what was with the dislike for lars? I think the guys great he's different which is a good thing!


----------



## TJQ

Shayna is a fucking blessing, I love her so much and all the little things she does.

Hot take, that Almas/Black match was an absolute fuckin stinker.


----------



## Pizzamorg

TJQ said:


> Hot take, that Almas/Black match was an absolute fuckin stinker.


Me and you both got that hot take. I can't believe the comments about it being the "best TakeOver ever", "every match was a five star, instant classic", "this was a wrestling masterclass". No, this was the most overrated TakeOver OF ALL TIME... see I can speak in hyperbole too. Why has it always got to be this way with wrestling fans, why can't something just be good, why does it have to be THE GREATEST MATCH I HAVE EVER SEEEEEEEEEEEN or if something is bad, it has to be TODAY IS THE DAY THAT WRESTLING DIIIIIIIIED. 

Gargano/Ciampa was a great match but it was completely the wrong match for the stipulation and that harmed the match. I don't even get why they bothered with the stipulation if they could have told the same story in that ring without it. 

Almas and Black had zero chemistry and their match was a sloppy, clunker and they clearly knew it given they constantly had it interrupted with shenans. The finish was satisfying but the match was real bad, especially given the performance we got from Almas against Gargano at the last TakeOver and the performances we've had from Black since he arrived in NXT. I guess some people just don't click and it is real unfortunate that it happened with these two guys as the full circle dethroning by Black was a great long term story and Almas' evolution since getting dropped into the NXT Title by happy accident deserved to end on a much higher note than this. 

The ladder match was just a bunch of stuff and it was fine. But that is it, it was just fine. It doesn't hold a candle to the great ladder matches of old and doesn't hold a candle to the kind of crazy stuff being done with ladders on the indies. People calling this a ten out of ten masterpiece like... what the fuck?

Probably the best match in the ring on the card was that tag team triple threat but then we got that fucking heel turn and just... fuck.


----------



## TJQ

Pizzamorg said:


> Me and you both got that hot take. I can't believe the comments about it being the "best TakeOver ever", "every match was a five star, instant classic", "this was a wrestling masterclass". No, this was the most overrated TakeOver OF ALL TIME... see I can speak in hyperbole too. Why has it always got to be this way with wrestling fans, why can't something just be good, why does it have to be THE GREATEST MATCH I HAVE EVER SEEEEEEEEEEEN or if something is bad, it has to be TODAY IS THE DAY THAT WRESTLING DIIIIIIIIED.


You have no idea how much I wish we lived in a world where all these cards were ****+ from top to bottom :lol I'm glad people enjoy things as much as they seem to, but it just always comes off to me like people think anything under **** isn't good for some reason. It's unfortunate. 



Pizzamorg said:


> Gargano/Ciampa was a great match but it was completely the wrong match for the stipulation and that harmed the match. I don't even get why they bothered with the stipulation if they could have told the same story in that ring without it.


A blood feud build that's getting paid off with an only slightly above average match with regards to brutality, it doesn't feel like the blow off that this feud deserves. Even beyond that I'm not finding myself loving this match that much anyways, it's good, but very much flawed. 

The show has been ok, but that's about it imo. I know I'm in the minority on that, but that's fine :lol

Ladder Match ***3/4
Ember/Shayna ***1/4
Undisputed Era/Dunne & Roddy/AoP **1/2
Almas/Black **
Gargano/Ciampa **3/4


----------



## Pizzamorg

If people are passionate, that is cool but if you don't allow people to be critical just because you want to speak entirely in sweeping hyperbole, then you are just an asshole. When I mentioned my criticism for this show on Twitter I got people telling me I didn't understand wrestling and that I should just stop watching. What because I tried to have a balanced opinion on one TakeOver show? Fuck...


----------



## Heel To Face

NXT just does it right. They dont try to give you 14 matches and 7 hours of fluff. 

Ladder match was over the top but awesome. Loved the Roody turn and could wait to see what the explanation is for the turn. Roody just doesnt have the character to stand alone but now in this group it just feels right. Almost for me like a 4 horseman vibe. 

Almas and Black went balls to the wall and Black is clearly the golden boy of nxt along with Cole. 

Gargano and Ciampa was a great feud and everything Mania was not. The story these guys told was amazing and I loved the finish to the match.


----------

